# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Tulsa Development Summary

## Plutonic Panda

Well, feel free to add or start one of your own. I will post with what I know, but as I don't live there, I'm sure I will miss a couple things. I'll start on it here in a little bit.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Well, I'll take a shot at it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Gathering Place Park

World Class 80 Acre Park | $350 Million | Under-construction | Completion: Early 2017







Margaritaville resort

27 Story Hotel | 483 Rooms | $329 Million | Under-Construction | Completion: Late 2016 



Costco

Oklahoma's First Costco | $22 Million | Completion: Late 2015 



The Outlet Shoppes at Tulsa

90 Different Retailers | $80 Million | Proposed



Pop Culture Museum

 75,000 SF Museum about Pop Culture | $115 Million Dollars(Est.) | 4 Stories | Proposed










Central Library

48 Million Dollar Renovation | Under-Construction | Completion



Tulsa County Juvenile Justice Center at Archer and Elwood

$45 Million | Under-Construction| Completion: Early-Mid 2016 



River West Festival Park

Little Park Getting a Large 5.6 Million Dollar Overhaul | Under-Construction | Complete Late 2015 



Unit Corp HQ

New 50 Million Dollar HQ | Under-Construction | Complete Early 2016 



Hogan Assessments HQ

$15 Million Mixed-Use Building | Under-Construction | Completion: Mid-Late 2015



Vanita Service Plaza Renovations

Getting a $15 Million Renovation | Under-Construction | Completion: Late 2014 




I hope Swake and Jake don't mind, I 'stole' some of their posts.

Well, I didn't completely finish, I am too tired, but will finish tomorrow unless others want to pitch in.

----------


## HOT ROD

oh yes. this is what I was talking about. Good job Plu, now hopefully our Tulsa friends in the know can expand and keep this up to date.

----------


## AP

If anyone gets a chance, throw some of the downtown housing devs on here.

----------


## Swake

Ok, here's a new one.

This is a rumor from Lost Tulsa. 

Trader Joes is going in Brookside between 37th and 38th across the street from KJRH, Channel 2. This would take out a number of small 1940s era somewhat art deco-ish store fronts and probably a few houses. The store fronts on Peoria include a cool old converted gas station and a strip center with boutiques and little shops. To my knowledge the buildings are all full. 

Here is the view from 37th Street.


Location:
https://www.google.com/maps/@36.1094...d5RpzugNHQ!2e0

The buildings really aren't much, but, they also aren't new cookie cutter development, they are built to the street and the stores are all local and unique.  I guarantee the Brookside Neighborhood Association will fight this if true. The location make sense, its just four blocks from Whole Foods and Reasors planned new more upscale store concept.

----------


## Swake

> If anyone gets a chance, throw some of the downtown housing devs on here.


I did a post on downtown housing and another on hotels and other developments on the Tulsa v OKC thread, but I can't move them over here.

----------


## Swake

> Ok, here's a new one.
> 
> This is a rumor from Lost Tulsa. 
> 
> Trader Joes is going in Brookside between 37th and 38th across the street from KJRH, Channel 2. This would take out a number of small 1940s era somewhat art deco-ish store fronts and probably a few houses. The store fronts on Peoria include a cool old converted gas station and a strip center with boutiques and little shops. To my knowledge the buildings are all full. 
> 
> Here is the view from 37th Street.
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmation that the businesses are being forced out
Some Brookside businesses forced to move | www.fox23.com

----------


## ZYX2

East Village The Next 'Hot Spot' For Tulsa Developers - NewsOn6.com

This short video gives a good update on development in the East End.

----------


## Spartan

Pluto - Vinita

Where are Unit Corp and Hogan Assessments? The latter of which looks cool, and downtown-ish?  Might not be a bad idea to include the nearest arterial road so that us OKC people can get our bearings straight (like an 11th, 21st, 31st, Lewis, Yale, etc)

Teh outlet mall looks cool, but they forgot the teepees. How will people driving past know it's either an outlet mall or a Denver Intl Airport?

----------


## ZYX2

I believe the Hogan Assesments building is at 1st and Greenwood.

----------


## Swake

Hogan is at 1st and Greenwood. The Hogan building, Urban 8 and Hartford Commons are groups pretty close together. 

Unit is going in at US-75 and 81st, on the northwest side of the interchange. It's just across the highway from Tulsa Hills.

----------


## Spartan

Weird. SW Tulsa seems to be booming.

----------


## Swake

> Weird. SW Tulsa seems to be booming.


Yes. That area is in Jenks Schools and has a lot of land to develop.

----------


## theparkman81

Boy, Tulsa is getting a lot of cool things, the last time I been to Tulsa has been almost 9 years, I got a friend that lives up that way, and she's told me about some things, I think maybe I will be taking a trip up there soon, its been too long since I been there.

----------


## ZYX2

> Weird. SW Tulsa seems to be booming.


South Bixby and Jenks are both growing very quickly. A lot of people from south Bixby will drive to SW Tulsa as opposed to the area from 101st to 71st and Memorial to shop. There are also several neighborhoods and apartment complexes going up around the immediate area.

----------


## BG918

> South Bixby and Jenks are both growing very quickly. A lot of people from south Bixby will drive to SW Tulsa as opposed to the area from 101st to 71st and Memorial to shop. There are also several neighborhoods and apartment complexes going up around the immediate area.


10 years ago there was literally nothing around 71st & 75, and 71st was just a two lane street with stop signs.  I think the area will continue to grow.  As mentioned it's Jenks schools but in Tulsa city limits with easy access to south Tulsa across the river, Jenks to the south and to downtown via 75.  Turkey Mtn access is also a plus.   :Smile:

----------


## Jake

71st street is a cluster now. Always seems extremely busy when I go there.

----------


## ZYX2

> 10 years ago there was literally nothing around 71st & 75, and 71st was just a two lane street with stop signs.  I think the area will continue to grow.  As mentioned it's Jenks schools but in Tulsa city limits with easy access to south Tulsa across the river, Jenks to the south and to downtown via 75.  Turkey Mtn access is also a plus.


I've always spent a lot of time in west Tulsa, and remember how it was before Tulsa Hills, or really much of anything was there. That area has exploded in the last few years. Highway 75 is definitely getting busy now from 151st street northward, and I really wish something would be done about the stoplight at 141st. It backs up a ton during rush hour.

----------


## Jake

Renovation of a building for office and a brewpub across from ONEOK Field. Looks pretty cool!

Gates Hardware begins transformation to brewpub and offices near ONEOK Field - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa's Hotel market is on fire right now.

No reservations: Tulsa, OKC hotel market looks strong for 2015, executives say | The Journal Record

----------


## Swake

Hartford Commons is now pushing dirt around so it looks like it's started.

The Coliseum Apartments are now under construction as well.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

New bakery, prairie artisan ales brew pub, a speak easy, office space, and apartments going in to renovated building in Brady district.  Thanks Mr. kaiser, we owe ya.  This is big time.

Kaiser Foundation to renovate two Brady District buildings for bakery, apartments, restaurants, pub - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## TU 'cane

Here's another interesting one. 
This is actual suggesting a multi-story (low rise) hotel will be built essentially connected to or on the same block (not sure how, probably will take out the parking lot on the south side of the Cimarex) as the Cimarex and Northwest Mutual buildings, putting it right in front of the BOK Center.

Tulsa Developer: Booming Downtown In Need Of New Hotels - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

6700253_G.jpg

As we continue to see downtown Tulsa re-take it's former glory, we'll see more and more people wanting to actually stay in downtown. 
Naturally, we face a chicken or the egg scenario in regard to additional retail, restaurants, and entertainment. Right now, both residential and hotel development seem to be keeping even pace with retail/entertainment/food. Probably a good balance right now as we test the markets and districts around downtown out.

I don't believe any of us can stress the importance for both Tulsa and OKC to keep this momentum going. These developments are healthy for each city and our state as a whole.

----------


## ljbab728

Massive new Hartford Commons apartment complex begins construction in Tulsa's East Village - Tulsa World: Homepage1




> So far, the majority of new living options in downtown Tulsa have come through the renovation of older buildings.
> 
> That’s not the case with Hartford Commons. When finished approximately 14 months from now, the new building being constructed at 215 S. Greenwood Ave. will add a whopping 162 apartment units to the East Village portion of downtown.


Another Elliott Nelson project.  He seems to be everywhere.

----------


## zookeeper

I think we're lucky to have two great cities in our state.

----------


## ljbab728

An update on new downtown Tulsa hotels.

The planned hotels for downtown Tulsa are still coming -- mostly - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## Jake

Yet another new downtown Tulsa hotel planned, this time near Mayo Hotel - Tulsa World: Downtown

----------


## Swake

> Yet another new downtown Tulsa hotel planned, this time near Mayo Hotel - Tulsa World: Downtown


The Tulsa World is just a little late on this. This hotel has been around awhile, just with little news. What’s happened now is they’ve finally filed their building permit and are about to start construction.

Here’s the hotel:




Here’s another project with new details. Wil Wilkins, who did the Atlas Life building Residence Inn Marriott at 5th and Boston and the Fairfield Inn in the Brady District is  now doing 120 Brady Village across the street from Oneok Field at Archer and Elgin. The project has 18,000 sq ft of retail, 24,000 sq ft of office space and a 96 room Marriott Towneplace Suites. This project along with one due to start this summer by American Residential (Metro at Brady, Tribune Lofts, Philtower Lofts, Hartford Commons) and a Holiday Inn Express hotel by Anish (same company as the hotel above) will fill in the last of the area around Oneok Field. 





The Cosmopolitan Apartments at Riverside is a brand new project from the Bomasada Group that did the Enclave at Brookside. It’s a 250 unit residential building at Denver and Riverside. 



Last new project is The Ross Group is converting the long empty art deco International Harvester Building at 2nd and Frankfort into a new headquarters for the company. This project is already under construction and is directly across the street from the Urban 8 and Harford Commons residential projects under construction now.

----------


## BG918

That's great that the area around the ballpark is getting developed.  Are there any renderings for the residential project by there?  Will that be south of ONEOK Field?  If so those residents will have awesome views.

----------


## Swake

Yes, the block south of the ballpark is going to residential. It's owned by American Residential Group, they got the land from the Oneok Stadium Trust which will require them to do a quality project but there are no public renderings yet. They said this project would start construction mid year this year. American Residential has Hartford Commons under construction now in the Blue Dome area. They are also supposed to be in the superblock from 1st to 2nd and Elgin to Greenwood. 

Southwest of Oneok will be the Holiday Inn Express that should start construction any time now and west will be the 120 Brady Village project. The last available lot near the ballpark is the lot on the southeast corner of Greenwood and Archer and that's slated for GreenArch II, but I have not heard any timeline on that yet.  GreenArch's residential units are full but they still have some commercial space available.

The TransOk building is now under construction as well. Conversion to residential.

----------


## Swake

Here's a rendering that was posted on TulsaNow of the superblock project. No idea how far along this project is but with an existing rendering, it's more than just a rumor. Again, this is 1st to 2nd and Elgin to Greenwood, right across the street from McNellie's and Albert G's.

----------


## Swake

The cities of Tulsa, Bixby, Sand Springs and Jenks have completed a $300 million engineering plan for new dams in Sand Springs, Bixby, 106th and Riverside and to replace the dam at 31st and Riverside. Vote should be in the fall.

Engineers release cost estimates for Arkansas River infrastructure plans - Tulsa World: Government

Rivercity Development will be converting the Boston Building and Enterprise Building to residential. 



Rivercity also owns the Philtower

A new project in the Brady District, half a block down the street from The Cains Ballroom. The Davenport Urban Lofts,  a five story 8 unit condo building. Units are priced at $450k each.



This brings us to about 1500 new residential units, 750 new hotel rooms, 100k square feet of new retail and 300k square feet of new office space being developed now downtown in some 35 different projects, half of which are under construction.

----------


## Swake

Kinslow Keith and Todd, the architecture firm behind the Tornado  Tower say they have investors from around the world wanting to be part of the Tornado Tower, they are now actively scouting locations and believe there is a 70-80% chance they will get it done.

Investors worldwide are interested in the Tulsa Tornado Tower | KFOR.com

Proposed Tulsa Tornado Tower might actually happen | www.krmg.com

----------


## Jake

Part of me thinks that looks like the most ridiculous thing ever.....and part of me thinks it looks amazing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Can you break those numbers down? From what I'm reading, OKC only has around 1300 under construction or proposed. Now Tulsa has 1500 proposed or uc 

That is extremely impressive if that is the case.

As for the tornado tower, I'd much rather that he built in Norman, but good for Tulsa. They deserve it. Sad that a city like OKC smack dab known for tornados loses out because of lack of vision. I hope it gets built.

----------


## Pete

> Can you break those numbers down? From what I'm reading, OKC only has around 1300 under construction or proposed. Now Tulsa has 1500 proposed or uc


OKC has over 2,200 units under construction or proposed:  Downtown Housing Summary - OKCTalk

----------


## Swake

> Can you break those numbers down? From what I'm reading, OKC only has around 1300 under construction or proposed. Now Tulsa has 1500 proposed or uc 
> 
> That is extremely impressive if that is the case.
> 
> As for the tornado tower, I'd much rather that he built in Norman, but good for Tulsa. They deserve it. Sad that a city like OKC smack dab known for tornados loses out because of lack of vision. I hope it gets built.


1500 is actually understating it quite a bit. 

Under Construction - 646 units
Urban 8 – 8 Units
Hartford Commons – 162 units
Coliseum Apartments – 36 units
Universal Ford/Fox Hotel – 31 apartments
YMCA Lofts – 82 units
Harrington Lofts – 24 units
Transok Building – 37 units 
Adams Building – 56 units
111th w 5th  building – 90 units
East End Village, 83 units

In Development - 707 units
Village at Central Park – 60 units
American Residential in Brady – 220 units, starts this summer
Hartford Building – 90 units, Brickhugger Group
Riverside Apartments – 240 units, Bomasada
Davenport Urban Lofts – 8 units
Village at Central Park – 60 units
15th and Carson – 5 units
Flats on Archer, 61 units, delayed
Sager Lofts – 23 units, half finished and long delayed

Proposed - 600+
GreenArch Phase II, unknown units
400 Boston Building, unknown units
Enterprise Building, 77 units
American Residential in Blue Dome 500-600 units

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Thanks for the breakdown. Didn't know about all of that.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> OKC has over 2,200 units under construction or proposed:  Downtown Housing Summary - OKCTalk


i see it now. I just read it wrong.

----------


## bchris02

Not including 700 West or the two Clayco towers, OKC currently has 1690 united proposed or under construction.  The two cities are pretty close on this with Tulsa slightly ahead.  If you add in the Clayco towers (which are very uncertain at this time) OKC slightly edges out Tulsa.  Economics though will ultimately determine what gets built.  Tulsa isn't growing as fast as OKC and there will be a point where that becomes a factor.  It will be interesting to see how this shapes up by 2020.

----------


## BG918

> Tulsa isn't growing as fast as OKC and there will be a point where that becomes a factor.  It will be interesting to see how this shapes up by 2020.


Overall metro and city growth is higher in OKC however downtown and urban neighborhood population growth is probably pretty similar in both cities.  Both have a lot of infill projects going up or planned in and near the city center.

----------


## Pete

> Not including 700 West or the two Clayco towers, OKC currently has 1690 united proposed or under construction.  The two cities are pretty close on this with Tulsa slightly ahead.  If you add in the Clayco towers (which are very uncertain at this time) OKC slightly edges out Tulsa.  Economics though will ultimately determine what gets built.  Tulsa isn't growing as fast as OKC and there will be a point where that becomes a factor.  It will be interesting to see how this shapes up by 2020.


My list and Swake's list are not comparable.

The list I linked is exact with official announcements, renderings and numbers of units.  His list (not being critical, just drawing the distinction) is vague and approximate.  I could add tons of things to the OKC list in the same vein, but that's not the purpose.

If you want to use the same standard, add at least a thousand more units to OKC and you can't subtract Clacyo, either, as you have no idea how solid anything on the Tulsa list may be.

----------


## Colbafone

> Kinslow Keith and Todd, the architecture firm behind the Tornado  Tower say they have investors from around the world wanting to be part of the Tornado Tower, they are now actively scouting locations and believe there is a 70-80% chance they will get it done.
> 
> Investors worldwide are interested in the Tulsa Tornado Tower | KFOR.com
> 
> Proposed Tulsa Tornado Tower might actually happen | www.krmg.com



Good freakin lord. I love this. It's a total gimmick building. What's not to love? This is the sort of building people drive to come see. I love me some Devon Tower, but I wouldn't drive out of my way to see it. I would for this. This is a destination building. I don't even care that it isn't coming to OKC. If it happens, I will drive to Tulsa routinely just to see it!

----------


## Dustin

> Kinslow Keith and Todd, the architecture firm behind the Tornado  Tower say they have investors from around the world wanting to be part of the Tornado Tower, they are now actively scouting locations and believe there is a 70-80% chance they will get it done.


I'll believe it when I see a crane rising from the ground.

----------


## Swake

> My list and Swake's list are not comparable.
> 
> The list I linked is exact with official announcements, renderings and numbers of units.  His list (not being critical, just drawing the distinction) is vague and approximate.  I could add tons of things to the OKC list in the same vein, but that's not the purpose.
> 
> If you want to use the same standard, add at least a thousand more units to OKC and you can't subtract Clacyo, either, as you have no idea how solid anything on the Tulsa list may be.


Often developers release renderings to build interest and funding. Sometimes it is the most solid projects that have the least early information out to the public.

Village at Central Park – 60 units. This is the long delayed completion of The Village at Central Park and a new developer has just purchased the rest of the lots to finish the project out. Most of the units are already built and occupied and have been for years. This is the last 60 units.


American Residential in Brady. American has announced this project will start mid this year, they haven’t named it or released any renderings but that’s kind how they work. They have never release more renderings of Hartford Commons since they took it over and Hartford Commons probably won’t be the final name there either and construction is under way there. The name and renderings are from when Eliot Nelson was the developer. American did the same thing with Metro At Brady, renderings didn’t really come out until after  construction started and the name wasn’t final until it was almost time to occupy. In public it was The Tribune II building for years. American along with Brickhugger are the largest developers downtown and what they say they will build, they do.  American actually just sold all their non-downtown developments for $90 million to raise money for new downtown projects.

Hartford Building. This is Brickhugger and they have city incentives in place for this project and an agreement with The Tulsa Development Authority. It’s very solid but they have a hotel and the YMCA Lofts under construction right and they don’t move overly fast.  There are other pieces to this project as well, like office space and a possible Reasor’s store.


Riverside Apartments, Bomasada has just recently release renderings and purchased the land. They are a large company with a good track record in both Tulsa and Oklahoma City, they will do the project, they just haven’t announced a time line.


Davenport Urban Lofts. This is a very small project of for sale units, I’m sure it is as solid as the presales success will be. So who knows. 


15th and Carson. The developer here is in a fight with the city and the neighborhood homeowners group over setback and style of the project, so while there certainly are renderings, they are in flux. This was the last proposal to the city:


Flats on Archer. There are renderings and it’s a great location. This is long delayed but according to the city of Tulsa, the developer is still on track.


Sager Lofts. The city sunk millions into this idiot and his building and he has spent millions. The retail on the first floor is finished and successful. The apartments above are close to complete but have sat in that state for years. It will get done someday, hopefully the city will foreclose and give it to someone else. 

GreenArch phase II. The developer owns the land across the street from the very successful and larger GreenArch phase I and has said it will be phase II, but not when.


400 Boston and Enterprise Buildings just announced a residential conversion, this happened in the last month so little is known yet.

American Residential in Blue Dome. This is NOT a publicly known project but there are renderings and details that have leaked. See above on how American Residential doesn’t like to talk much.

----------


## Pete

> Often developers release renderings to build interest and funding. Sometimes it is the most solid projects that have the least early information out to the public.


Just to clarify, the projects on our downtown housing list are solid; as in official announcements, plans submitted for design review, etc.   It's meant to reflect projects actually in some form of official process.

I have plenty of renderings and other info on projects that are not included on that list.

----------


## Swake

> Just to clarify, the projects on our downtown housing list are solid; as in official announcements, plans submitted for design review, etc.   It's meant to reflect projects actually in some form of official process.
> 
> I have plenty of renderings and other info on projects that are not included on that list.


Tulsa doesn't actually have a design review process outside of PUDs, zoning and adjustments.

----------


## traxx

I'm not getting the love for the Tornado building. It looks beyond stupid to me. I may be proven wrong, though. It may turn out to look totally cool. But from the rendering, it just looks stupid. It may be a destination but I would argue that it'd be a destination in the realm of seeing the world's third largest ball of twine.

And before anyone says that it's just OKC jealousy, I thought the pic was stupid before I realized it was supposed to be in Tulsa.

----------


## Snowman

> Overall metro and city growth is higher in OKC however downtown and urban neighborhood population growth is probably pretty similar in both cities.  Both have a lot of infill projects going up or planned in and near the city center.


Wasn't most of their metro growth last year redefining the boundary of the MSA?

----------


## dankrutka

Where is the American Residential project in Blue Dome going? What cross streets?

----------


## ZYX2

> Where is the American Residential project in Blue Dome going? What cross streets?


2nd and Elgin, but very little is known on how far along the project is.

----------


## dankrutka

> 2nd and Elgin, but very little is known on how far along the project is.


Wow. That would be absolutely huge and tie the whole area together. It's comparable to me to the parking lot in front of the UHaul building in Bricktown being developed... It would extend and vitalize so much of Bricktown in my opinion.

----------


## ZYX2

> Wow. That would be absolutely huge and tie the whole area together. It's comparable to me to the parking lot in front of the UHaul building in Bricktown being developed... It would extend and vitalize so much of Bricktown in my opinion.


Yes, it definitely would. Development is now quickly pushing east so this would fill in the huge "hole" in the middle and help the neighborhood/district feel more complete.

----------


## Swake

> American Residential in Brady. American has announced this project will start mid this year, they havent named it or released any renderings but thats kind how they work. They have never release more renderings of Hartford Commons since they took it over and Hartford Commons probably wont be the final name there either and construction is under way there. The name and renderings are from when Eliot Nelson was the developer. American did the same thing with Metro At Brady, renderings didnt really come out until after  construction started and the name wasnt final until it was almost time to occupy. In public it was The Tribune II building for years. American along with Brickhugger are the largest developers downtown and what they say they will build, they do.  American actually just sold all their non-downtown developments for $90 million to raise money for new downtown projects.


The Hartford Commons project that is under construction now has a real name, The Edge at East Village.

In addition American Residential has announced the specific of their Greenwood District project going in across the street from Oneok Field that is supposed to start construction this summer. It's called The View and will have 200 residential units and 13,000 square feet of retail space. The project will also have a five story parking garage to serve residents and customers of the area. 

It's far from finally approved, but the bond for The Oklahoma Pop Museum passed out of committee this week. OK Pop would be located two blocks down Archer St from The View.

----------


## TU 'cane

Looks like the pop museum didn't pass:

Indian center proposal passes, popular culture museum plan fails | News OK

I'm sure deep down many of us aren't surprised.

----------


## Snowman

> Looks like the pop museum didn't pass:
> 
> Indian center proposal passes, popular culture museum plan fails | News OK
> 
> I'm sure deep down many of us aren't surprised.


This looks interesting, there seems to be someone going to switch their vote, which would be enough to pass it apparently.

Accidental "No" Vote Causes Pop Culture Museum Bond To Fail - KTUL.com - Tulsa, Oklahoma - News, Weather & Sports

----------


## Swake

> This looks interesting, there seems to be someone going to switch their vote, which would be enough to pass it apparently.
> 
> Accidental "No" Vote Causes Pop Culture Museum Bond To Fail - KTUL.com - Tulsa, Oklahoma - News, Weather & Sports


Pop museum was passed in the Senate today 28-18.

----------


## BG918

> Pop museum was passed in the Senate today 28-18.


Cool another big surface lot will bite the dust in the Brady District.

----------


## shavethewhales

> Cool another big surface lot will bite the dust in the Brady District.


I feel guilty about it, but that that's really the only reason I'm excited to see the project move forward. It's a terrible idea for our government to be throwing money at this while defunding things that make sense, but we know by now they're allergic to doing things that make sense so we might as well get another gaping parking lot filled while we're at it.

----------


## Swake

Route 66 Museum to open in 2018

The long awaited Route 66 museum at Cyrus Avery Plaza at Southwest Blvd and Riverside Dr has been announced.  The $19.5 museum will sit on the east bank of the river above Riverside Drive at the southwest corner of downtown. 

$19.5 million Route 66 museum for Tulsa is announced - Tulsa World: Downtown

----------


## traxx

So how many Route 66 museums does that make in the state of Oklahoma? Three?

----------


## BG918

This has been in the planning stages since Vision 2025 passed in 2003 which included the original funding for it.  

I like the design and it will definitely catch your eye from the highway.  That area doesn't currently have the best connection from downtown (and really the entire riverfront has the same issue) so hopefully they plan on making improvements there.

----------


## Swake

The Excalibur Building at 4th and Main will be converted to residential.  Berkshire Hathaway Media Group (owner of the building and the Tulsa World) will convert the building, built in 1917, into 58 apartments. Tulsa County has approved tax credits to complete the project.

http://www.tulsafrontier.com/tulsa-w...rbys-building/

----------


## Snowman

> The Excalibur Building at 4th and Main will be converted to residential.  Berkshire Hathaway Media Group (owner of the building and the Tulsa World) will convert the building, built in 1917, into 58 apartments. Tulsa County has approved tax credits to complete the project.
> 
> http://www.tulsafrontier.com/tulsa-w...rbys-building/


Neat, though do they plan to sell it after or shift it to something other than the Media Group?

----------


## Swake

No idea what they plan to do post conversion. The story by Tulsa Frontier is pretty thin, The World hasn't reported it yet. 

Oddly, Tulsa Frontier is a new online Tulsa news site that hired a lot of the best people from the Tulsa World recently. Tulsa Frontier is owned by Bobby Lorton, the former owner of Tulsa World, who was about ready to tear this building down claiming earthquake damage right before he sold out. The World owns the building because it's right next door. The dark brown brick building to the right of the Excalibur Building is one of the World buildings.

----------


## TU 'cane

Had no idea this was already completed, and also had no idea it looked the way it did (photos in the story). I'm actually a big fan of the design and think it fits in downtown Tulsa: 

New downtown Best Western opens; owners turn their attention to the Hartford, YMCA buildings
By ROBERT EVATT World Business Writer

"Once again, the Snyder and Bhow families have breathed new life into a disused downtown property.

Their latest success is the new Best Western Plus Downtown Tulsa/Route 66 Hotel, which was formerly an office building owned by the city of Tulsa. Though new hotels typically take some time to ramp up, Neal Bhow said its gotten a boost thanks to the neighboring Cox Business Center and the BOK Center.

The reactions been overwhelmingly positive since we opened last month, he said. We had a strong start with the Rush concert, a volleyball competition and other events.

The formerly red brick building now has a gray and blue paint job, and the offices made way for 79 rooms. Though renovating older buildings for new purposes can bring a number of quirks and challenges, Bhow said the structure of the building at 707 S. Houston Ave. lent itself well to a $5 million hotel transformation..."

*We feel the east end of downtown is going to explode, and we want to do the right thing.*

Source: New downtown Best Western opens; owners turn their attention to the Hartford, YMCA buildings - Tulsa World: Real Estate

Also to note, the developers of this hotel are proceeding with additional work at the YMCA facility and the old Hartford building into more apartments, office, and retail. 

Really neat investments this group is putting into downtown. Bolded from the story, I think many of us around Tulsa are not only feeling this way, but are literally witnessing the transformation that is ongoing, and it's only the beginning.

----------


## dankrutka

Another great development in Tulsa's core: http://www.tulsafrontier.com/plans-f...oving-forward/

----------


## Pete

^

That development is by Bomasada, the same company developing the Metropolitan.

----------


## Spartan

Very exciting to finally see some new development along Riverside Drive. That whole corridor really should be their development focus.

Granted Riverside doesn't even have normal sidewalks, and the river trails wouldn't have direct access to anything, but then again it is Tulsa... baby steps.

----------


## Swake

Sidewalks are being added on the east side of Riverside as part of the street improvements for The Gathering Place. The Maple Ridge Homeowners Association and the mayor fought it but relented when plans were added to narrow the lanes of the street for traffic calming.



I think Riverside certainly is a focus with the $350 million Gathering Place, the $350 million dollar Margaritaville Casino Expansion, the upcoming $200 million bond issue for new dams, the Route 66 center, REI, and this Bomasada project. American Residential has also said they are looking for a location near downtown on Riverside.  That's something around a billion dollars going in along Riverside.

----------


## Spartan

Glad to see the sidewalks not only stayed but that stretch of Riverside will be improved! I just remembered the coverage on Angie Schmitt's blog..

----------


## TU 'cane

It's interesting to note how quickly all of this is culminating. 
The Margaritaville project has much potential to bring in a lot of people from around the region.

And then of course this gem of a park, the Gathering Place. Very exciting times for Riverside, Tulsa, etc. as we finally see some well deserved amenities start coming to fruition along our natural waterway that people have been wanting to see something done with for decades. 

I've always said, develop the East side, and leave the West side natural, that way we have compromise for both sets of people in Tulsa.

----------


## TU 'cane

And yet another magnificent announcement for a pending development. We'll now have our own "OKSEA!" 
-
Developer Using Shipping Containers To Create Tulsa's Next Hot Spot
Meagan Farley, News On 6

TULSA, Oklahoma -

"It's a development trend growing in big cities and internationally, and soon it will come to Tulsa.

What is now an empty lot downtown will soon be a place to shop, eat and listen to live music; and most of the buildings will be made out of shipping containers.

The 14,000-square foot lot near 3rd and Frankfort isn't serving much of a purpose now, but it sits in the middle of a block that is booming with construction and is directly next door to the popular Fur Shop bar.

Developer Casey Stowe said had a vision for the area after a recent trip to London.

"This would be the perfect thing for Tulsa. London, Tulsa, there is one in Dubai I believe," he said.

Now his vision is turning into a reality as The Boxyard, a mix of shops, restaurants and outdoor space made from old shipping containers, is coming to Tulsa."

Source: Developer Using Shipping Containers To Create Tulsa's Next Hot S - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |
-
I'll refrain from uploading the pics here as I don't know the policy or if OKC Talk already has a built in function to credit the source...

----------


## Jake

Very cool concept!

----------


## Pete

Go Tulsa!

Looks likes the development pace is really starting to pick up and that's fantastic, especially considering the recent dip in price of oil.

----------


## shavethewhales

Am I the only one that thinks the shipping container building looks awful and is simply following a lame fad? OKSea looks interesting, but it's smaller and actually designed with some unusual geometry that makes it slightly impressive. This is just a cheap replication of a small strip mall, with blank walls surrounding it. I just don't see the advantage to building this vs. a real building except that it's a current fad. 
I'll bet once freshness wears off this thing will truly look terrible.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of development in downtown Tulsa, but I've been noticing lately that we're getting more and more underbaked versions of things OKC has, which are often themselves less fancy versions of things world-class cities have done. 

The Santa Fe Square development, on the other hand, is exceptional and something I'm truly excited for.

----------


## Pete

I've been told by developers and architects that using shipping containers does not result in any cost savings over traditional construction.

The main advantage is that they can be easily relocated.

So, in the case of OKSea, the project will likely be there for less than 10 years, then can be moved elsewhere.

Not sure of the long-term plans for this Tulsa site.  Could be they just like the look and feel of containers and this may be a move permanent installation.

----------


## dankrutka

Interesting debate over the Davenport Lofts. Thoughts?

Please build Davenport Lofts literally anywhere else in Downtown Tulsa | The Lost Ogle

----------


## Swake

> Interesting debate over the Davenport Lofts. Thoughts?
> 
> Please build Davenport Lofts literally anywhere else in Downtown Tulsa | The Lost Ogle


The site is an empty lot next to Soundpony and very close to The Cains. The worry is about noise complaints. I'm not sure what to think about that, I certainly can see that being an issue. I think the idea that this building has no retail and just a garage on ground level being a problem is overblown, it's not that big a project and the current site is just a lot.

----------


## Swake

People are also taking issue with REI's development going into Riverparks at 71st and Riverside.   It's being built in Riverparks but mostly ignores the river and creates a huge parking lot in the park.  REI is the 27,000 square ft structure labeled "Riverfront Sports".

----------


## TU 'cane

Eh... I can see why so many are opposed to a giant surface parking lot right off the river. 
The parks have done their best with what they have to keep available parking minimal. And while at many times this is a nuisance for those who have to drive there, it does in fact help keep the area green. 
Now, I guess the only "positive" out of the proposal renderings above is that the parking will be for a restaurant plus additional retail. So it's not as if one single entity will be commanding that much parking. 

This will become a popular parking destination given the location, much like Bass Pro or Harkins in Bricktown. 
I wonder if they will mark parking as for "official" REI/restaurant use only?

Will be interested to see what becomes of this.

----------


## Swake

> People are also taking issue with REI's development going into Riverparks at 71st and Riverside.   It's being built in Riverparks but mostly ignores the river and creates a huge parking lot in the park.  REI is the 27,000 square ft structure labeled "Riverfront Sports".


One of Tulsa's city councilors posted on TulsaNow that this development is a done deal as is and there's nothing the council can do about since the plan adheres to current zoning. The mayor and developer are not receptive to changes and the developer is actually going to forgo an available TIF because that would allow council oversight and input.

----------


## Spartan

The guy who has ran Tulsa forever is one of its biggest problems. Bartlett would only be competitive in James Greiner's ward.

----------


## Swake

> The guy who has ran Tulsa forever is one of its biggest problems. Bartlett would only be competitive in James Greiner's ward.


Dewey has been mayor for less than six years so forever is a large overstatement, but he does suck donkey balls.

----------


## BG918

> Dewey has been mayor for less than six years so forever is a large overstatement, but he does suck donkey balls.


Tulsa, as evidenced by this thread, has a good amount of new and planned development especially in the urban core.  And this is with an ineffective mayor and overall poor city leadership, low population growth, lack of a major state university and the depressed energy economy.  Fix a couple or all of those and the city will boom. .

----------


## Spartan

> Tulsa, as evidenced by this thread, has a good amount of new and planned development especially in the urban core.  And this is with an ineffective mayor and overall poor city leadership, low population growth, lack of a major state university and the depressed energy economy.  Fix a couple or all of those and the city will boom. .


This is very well put. I'm just annoyed by these last few years, because if Tulsa could get its act together it will be exciting to watch.

Swake - six years is two terms. That's half as many terms as Cornett, who has been mayor foreverever.

----------


## Swake

The Coliseum Apartments are nearing completion and have started leasing. 

The Hampton Inn at Place One across the street from The BOK Center is now starting construction.

----------


## TU 'cane

TulsaWorld put together a slideshow of the current and planned developments in downtown Tulsa. Some include renderings, other slides are just brief descriptions of what's expected. 

The neat thing is that from what I saw, these are all pretty much green lit, I think some are just waiting on additional funding, permits, etc. before they begin later this year or early next. Will be super impressive for Tulsa if all of these do indeed come to fruition as planned. Lots of infill, lots of hotels, which means the probability of more events in the future, which in turn pumps money into the local economy. 

14 downtown development projects you should know about

----------


## Swake

The Ross Group, a Tulsa based development and construction company, is now taking part in the long, long delayed 1st Street Lofts project. Construction should resume soon and be completed within 15 months. 

After nine years, 1st Street Lofts see rapid completion - KJRH.com

----------


## Swake

The Ross Group is also building the Hampton Inn and Suites that is starting construction and they also are currently converting the former International Harvester building in the East Village downtown right next to Urban 8 and The Edge at East Village developments into a new corporate headquarters for themselves.

----------


## Swake

New details on the The View development from American Residential that is supposed to start construction later this summer. American Residential owns the Tribune Building and built the Metro at Brady and is currently building The Edge at East Village.  



The View will be across the street from Oneok Field and has 5 and 6 story buildings with 200 apartments, ground floor retail and a 5 story parking garage. The look is very similar to The Metro which is just  a couple of blocks west down Archer Street.

----------


## Swake

Bomasada Group’s new apartments on Riverside are now called The Cosmopolitan. It will include 280 apartments with structured parking at Riverside and Denver Ave. The project is going before the planning commission next week.

----------


## Swake

Here's an image of the hotel:





> The Ross Group is also building the Hampton Inn and Suites that is starting construction and they also are currently converting the former International Harvester building in the East Village downtown right next to Urban 8 and The Edge at East Village developments into a new corporate headquarters for themselves.

----------


## BG918

With the Hampton Inn going in what is planned for the remaining parking lot at One Place, the one directly across from the BOK Center?  I seem to remember they were targeting residential but haven't heard anything announced.

Also in that area the Central Library is finishing up this summer a $53 million renovation that has been ongoing for a couple years.

----------


## Swake

> With the Hampton Inn going in what is planned for the remaining parking lot at One Place, the one directly across from the BOK Center?  I seem to remember they were targeting residential but haven't heard anything announced.
> 
> Also in that area the Central Library is finishing up this summer a $53 million renovation that has been ongoing for a couple years.


Yes, that's the location. They were supposed to have some residential as well, I have no idea why they couldn't get it done with the parking garage already in place and residential going in all over the place.

----------


## Swake

Berkshire Hathaway finalizing plans for Excalibur Building.

53 apartments with retail on the ground floor


Warren Buffett plans apartments, renovations for downtown... | www.fox23.com

----------


## TU 'cane

> Here's an image of the hotel:


Excellent, won't look that bad at all. And I'm happy it's taking the place of surface parking. 




> Yes, that's the location. They were supposed to have some residential as well, I have no idea why they couldn't get it done with the parking garage already in place and residential going in all over the place.


Do we happen to know the vacancy rate of OnePlace, both the Cimarex tower as well as the five story attachment where Northwestern Mutual is? Because the times I've driven by or gone to an event at the BOK, there are a couple floors still being worked on. Not sure if they've been completed and leased at this point, though. 

I imagine once that building is at 100% occupancy (if it's not already, in which case maybe we'll hear something sooner than later?), we'll see a suitor come forth with something planned for that parking lot. I didn't know residential had been discussed, that would make for a well rounded area.

----------


## Swake

The city council approves the last changes for an REI store to go in on Riverside:



Tulsa City Council approves amendment clearing the way for REI to come to 71st and Riverside - Tulsa World: Business

----------


## Swake

Theres a new proposal to dam the Arkansas River in Tulsa, GT Bynum, Tulsa city councilor and head of the river task force is now proposing a smaller $200 million project to replace the dam at 33rd Street and add new dams at 49th Street and 103rd Street. The dams for Sand Springs and Bixby would be a later phase and vote. 

http://www.tulsafrontier.com/hyperlo...-dam-proposal/

----------


## BG918

> There’s a new proposal to dam the Arkansas River in Tulsa, GT Bynum, Tulsa city councilor and head of the river task force is now proposing a smaller $200 million project to replace the dam at 33rd Street and add new dams at 49th Street and 103rd Street. The dams for Sand Springs and Bixby would be a later phase and vote. 
> Hyperlocal blog: Bynum offers new dam proposal -


I think that has a better chance passing since Tulsans will be the main ones voting for it.  How does that work since it's a county tax though, wouldn't Owasso and other county cities not on the river be paying for it as well?

I hope it can pass.  The Zink Dam improvements will really enhance the Gathering Place especially the whitewater flume that is part of that project.  Water in the river just makes the parks and trails along the river so much nicer.

----------


## Swake

> I think that has a better chance passing since Tulsans will be the main ones voting for it.  How does that work since it's a county tax though, wouldn't Owasso and other county cities not on the river be paying for it as well?
> 
> I hope it can pass.  The Zink Dam improvements will really enhance the Gathering Place especially the whitewater flume that is part of that project.  Water in the river just makes the parks and trails along the river so much nicer.


Not a county tax, only Tulsa and Jenks will be involved. And hopefully the Creek Nation since they have several hundred millions dollars invested in the area of the 103rd Street dam.

----------


## Swake

The Coliseum Apartments are complete.  36 Apartments in a renovated building in the East Village area by Nelson+Stowe Development (Eliot Nelson) 

The tax credits for the Palace Building (also known as the Excalibur Building) conversion to residential have been approved. This project is by Berkshire Hathaway and will have 58 apartments at 4th and Main with retail on the first floor.

Demolition is underway for The View at Greenwood development, this is the 200 unit new residential building by American Residential across the street from Oneok Field

The Tulsa Public Facilities Authority may be trying to force some improvements to the REI development at 71st and Riverside. They have failed to approve the plan as is twice now. 

The Sinclair Building at 5th and Main goes to auction for taxes owed on September 15th barring any other last minute maneuvers by its bankrupt out of state absentee owner.

----------


## Swake

> The Coliseum Apartments are complete.  36 Apartments in a renovated building in the East Village area by Nelson+Stowe Development (Eliot Nelson) 
> 
> The tax credits for the Palace Building (also known as the Excalibur Building) conversion to residential have been approved. This project is by Berkshire Hathaway and will have 58 apartments at 4th and Main with retail on the first floor.
> 
> Demolition is underway for The View at Greenwood development, this is the 200 unit new residential building by American Residential across the street from Oneok Field
> 
> The Tulsa Public Facilities Authority may be trying to force some improvements to the REI development at 71st and Riverside. They have failed to approve the plan as is twice now. 
> 
> The Sinclair Building at 5th and Main goes to auction for taxes owed on September 15th barring any other last minute maneuvers by its bankrupt out of state absentee owner.


Here's a photo of The Sinclair Building. It has a great location and great potential in the right owners hands. The current owner did nothing but drive all the tenants out. He's the same guy that nearly ruined the Tulsa Club Building before he lost that building at auction.

----------


## Spartan

> Not a county tax, only Tulsa and Jenks will be involved. And hopefully the Creek Nation since they have several hundred millions dollars invested in the area of the 103rd Street dam.


Tulsa and BA need to form an alliance to further a regional urban planning agenda. Jenks is great, but not the big kahuna. BA will be almost as big as Tulsa in a few decades, considering how much further east they _could_ sprawl if they wanted to. BA already has its own freeway loop, practically. The day that they get serious about their downtown and historic hoods is when they'll be a serious competitor and potential ally; don't judge these large suburbs based on what they have done so far, because there are too many successful "transformed suburb" models out there, like Overland Park, Plano, et al.

They all start ****ty, hit critical mass, then amp up their development practices at the right time when they have a strong wind of growth behind them.

----------


## Swake

> Tulsa and BA need to form an alliance to further a regional urban planning agenda. Jenks is great, but not the big kahuna. BA will be almost as big as Tulsa in a few decades, considering how much further east they _could_ sprawl if they wanted to. BA already has its own freeway loop, practically. The day that they get serious about their downtown and historic hoods is when they'll be a serious competitor and potential ally; don't judge these large suburbs based on what they have done so far, because there are too many successful "transformed suburb" models out there, like Overland Park, Plano, et al.
> 
> They all start ****ty, hit critical mass, then amp up their development practices at the right time when they have a strong wind of growth behind them.


You mean a regional planning group? Maybe something like INCOG (Indian Nations Council of Governments)
INCOG | Tulsa, OK | Regional Partners - Regional Solutions

Broken Arrow does have it's own highway loop and is investing and growing it's very small downtown area, now know as The Rose District.
Home - Rose District

The agreement on the dams between Jenks and Tulsa is because they share the river south of 91st Street, Tulsa is on the east bank there and Jenks is on the west bank.

----------


## Swake

The Tulsa Performing Arts Center owns the lot across the street from the center and have asked for proposals to develop the site.

Two of the three of the responding proposal include a new downtown Reasor's location. All three include condos/apartments and ground floor retail. One seems to replace Reasor's with a hotel.

Here's one of the renderings:

----------


## TU 'cane

To note, a couple of the proposals were from companies based in Indianapolis, including Milhause who has trekked around OKC. 
When you look at the location, it's prime, bordering the edges of the CBD and Bluedome. 

Definitely hope something becomes of this. Tulsa is quietly turning out many nice infill projects.

----------


## BG918

> To note, a couple of the proposals were from companies based in Indianapolis, including Milhause who has trekked around OKC. 
> When you look at the location, it's prime, bordering the edges of the CBD and Bluedome. 
> 
> Definitely hope something becomes of this. Tulsa is quietly turning out many nice infill projects.


I see one of the proposals includes a true full-service grocery store.  Hope that happens as that is what is needed for downtown Tulsa to add even more residential density especially in the east end of downtown and Pearl District areas that are most ripe for redevelopment.

----------


## Swake

> I see one of the proposals includes a true full-service grocery store.  Hope that happens as that is what is needed for downtown Tulsa to add even more residential density especially in the east end of downtown and Pearl District areas that are most ripe for redevelopment.


Two of the three included Reasor's. Reasor's has also reported been talking to Brickhugger (the Mayo Hotel, aLoft and several other projects) about being in their Hartford Building conversion project. It looks like Reasor's has real plans for a downtown location pretty soon.

----------


## bchris02

A proposal like this would be a dream come true for anywhere in downtown OKC.

----------


## Swake

> Berkshire Hathaway finalizing plans for Excalibur Building.
> 
> 53 apartments with retail on the ground floor
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett plans apartments, renovations for downtown... | www.fox23.com


The Tulsa World is reporting that The Palace (Excalibur) Building conversion starts construction today. 58 apartments with retail space on the ground floor. 

Page A7 - Tulsa World: Tulsa World E-edition

----------


## Swake

By my count that makes 21 projects under construction in downtown Tulsa right now:

Tulsa Central Library	5th and Denver	Complete Rehab of Central LibraryUrban 8	2nd and Kenosha	8 Residential for Sale UnitsAvanti Building	810 S Cincinnatti 	Reconstruction of Office BuildingYMCA Lofts	5th and Denver	Residential Conversion of former YMCAEast End Village	2nd and Kenosha	Residential Conversion of Bill White Chevy DealershipHarrington's Lofts	7th and Boston	Residential Conversion of former Department StoreMain and Cameron Lofts	Main and Cameron	Residential Conversion of Former WarehouseHampton Inn	3rd and Cheyenne	New Construction HotelThe Edge at East Village	215 S Greenwood	New Residential BuildingHogan Assessments HQ	NE Corner of 1st and Greenwood	New Office BuildingMincks-Adams Hotel Building	403 S Cheyene	Residential Conversion of office building on national register of historic placesTransok Building	2 W. Sixth St	Residential Conversion of hotel on national register of historic places111 W 5th Building	111 W 5th	Residential Conversion of office buildingRehabilitation Center	13th and Trenton	New Construction Rehab Center by Hillcrest HospitalDead Armadillo Brewery	1004  E 4th	Microbrewey in converted warehouse spaceFox Hotel/Universal Ford Building	Main and Brady	Retail/Residential ConversionInternational Harvester Building	2nd and Frankfort	Conversion to Office SpaceGates Hardware Building	Elgin and Brady	Conversion to Office Space  and Retail400 S Boston Building	4th and Boston	Conversion to ResidentialPalace Building	4th and Main 	Conversion to ResidentialResidence Inn	5th and Cheyenne	New Construction Hotel

The site for a 22nd project, The View at Greenwood, just finished demo work and should start very soon. These 22 projects have a total 869 residential units, 230 hotel rooms, 50,000 sq ft of retail and 325,000 sq ft of office space.

----------


## Spartan

> The Tulsa Performing Arts Center owns the lot across the street from the center and have asked for proposals to develop the site.
> 
> Two of the three of the responding proposal include a new downtown Reasor's location. All three include condos/apartments and ground floor retail. One seems to replace Reasor's with a hotel.
> 
> Here's one of the renderings:


This will be a phenomenal development. Getting a real grocery store will make downtown housing a lot more marketable, especially if Reasor's invests in a unique atmosphere to distinguish the location from its other stores (which are all pretty decent).

I like the green roof, but my experience with grocery projects is that they present a unique opportunity for rooftop parking. On one hand you generally have a large column-supported building, and a legitimate need for on-site parking. Perfect combination of forces for a little site plan innovation.

I know Kroger has been experimenting with the idea. Toured a really cool project such as this in Lexington nearby UK.

----------


## Bunty

Margaritaville hotel tower reaches the halfway mark - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## bchris02

> This will be a phenomenal development. Getting a real grocery store will make downtown housing a lot more marketable, especially if Reasor's invests in a unique atmosphere to distinguish the location from its other stores (which are all pretty decent).


Living in OKC, I have to say I am very jealous of this development.  I am hoping the 4th and EK Gaylord development turns out to be similar to this, even if its on a smaller scale.

----------


## TU 'cane

> Margaritaville hotel tower reaches the halfway mark - Tulsa World: Real Estate


Was driving around town a few nights ago. You can see this from a few vantage points across town in a few directions... And it's only half way done. This will dominate the river view and be a decent visual landmark and link between the city's two tallest towers (Cityplex vs. BOK), stretching miles from South to North. 

Pretty cool.

----------


## Swake

> The Tulsa Performing Arts Center owns the lot across the street from the center and have asked for proposals to develop the site.
> 
> Two of the three of the responding proposal include a new downtown Reasor's location. All three include condos/apartments and ground floor retail. One seems to replace Reasor's with a hotel.
> 
> Here's one of the renderings:


PAC Trust has selected a developer for the parking lot east of the PAC. Indianapolis-based firm Flaherty and Collins proposed a development that includes parking, apartments and a new downtown Reasor's store.




PAC Trustees, Developer Continue Talks To Transform Downtown Par - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

----------


## TU 'cane

Thanks for the updates Swake. 

Downtown Tulsa is going to be red hot if that follows through if even at least 95% of what we're being told could happen.
A development like that becomes a catalyst very easily.

----------


## bchris02

I am very jealous of this development.  Hopefully something like this can be proposed here eventually.

----------


## BG918

A green roof on Reasor's would be a nice touch here.  Even better if they grew something that could be sold in the store.

----------


## adaniel

I feel like I am turning into a typical cynical millennial, but color me HIGHLY skeptical that Reasor's sees the light of day any time soon. Unless the city plans on subsidizing the snot of the this, there needs to be a minimum number of households in a certain area before a bank would even entertain the thought of funding a grocery store. Sorry guys, hate to be a negative nancy. If there aren't enough rooftops in DTOKC for a full service store, I seriously doubt there is in Tulsa. Especially considering Tulsa, unlike OKC, actually has decent intown grocery options just down the road in midtown. 

Everything else looks awesome, though :-)

----------


## bchris02

> I feel like I am turning into a typical cynical millennial, but color me HIGHLY skeptical that Reasor's sees the light of day any time soon. Unless the city plans on subsidizing the snot of the this, there needs to be a minimum number of households in a certain area before a bank would even entertain the thought of funding a grocery store. Sorry guys, hate to be a negative nancy. If there aren't enough rooftops in DTOKC for a full service store, I seriously doubt there is in Tulsa. Especially considering Tulsa, unlike OKC, actually has decent intown grocery options just down the road in midtown. 
> 
> Everything else looks awesome, though :-)


I tend to agree, though I personally don't think OKC's issue with attracting a grocery store downtown has as much to do with rooftops as it does with parking requirements and the fact that OKC doesn't have a strong grocery chain in expansion mode like Tulsa has with Reasor's.

Time will tell.  I really hope something like what has been proposed in Tulsa happens in Midtown OKC within the next 5 years, perhaps with an Uptown Market instead of Reasor's.

----------


## Snowman

> I tend to agree, though I personally don't think OKC's issue with attracting a grocery store downtown has as much to do with rooftops as it does with parking requirements and the fact that OKC doesn't have a strong grocery chain in expansion mode like Tulsa has with Reasor's.
> 
> Time will tell.  I really hope something like what has been proposed in Tulsa happens in Midtown OKC within the next 5 years, perhaps with an Uptown Market instead of Reasor's.


Downtown and several of the adjacent districts are exempt from the city's normal parking requirements.

----------


## bchris02

> Downtown and several of the adjacent districts are exempt from the city's normal parking requirements.


True, but eliminating parking would require a much higher number of rooftops within a much shorter distance from the store, which would make the "not enough rooftops" objection valid.   Given the fact there are virtually no modern, quality grocery stores south of 50th St in the core, a Midtown grocery store with ample parking would be a draw for the entire core and there is definitely enough rooftops to support it.  Not sure how much doing structured parking instead of surface would increase the cost of development but that could be one of the deterrents.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I'm making a development map for Tulsa like the one for OKC on Google Maps. I haven't added anything yet, but I'm working on it right now.

Here is the link: https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...og&usp=sharing

----------


## Plutonic Panda

East End Village comes together with a second phase - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Booker T. Washington grad wants to 'give back' with $21 million redevelopment of Moton site - Tulsa World: Homepagelatest

----------


## TU 'cane

Next weekend I may be able to have some time to go get some pics of the Margartiaville hotel. 
It's beautiful and sits really well right off the river. And you can see it from many vantage points in South and West Tulsa. 


I'll try to get over there and keep everyone updated. It really deserves fresh updates so everyone can see what it's about.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa Chamber announces results for Tulsa's Future II economic development program - Tulsa World: Employment

Once a retail albatross, PostRock Plaza is now 90 percent occupied - Tulsa World: Real Estate

Downtown Tulsa continued to build up in 2015 - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## dankrutka

If anyone missed this slideshow, there really are a lot of great projects going on in downtown Tulsa: 19 downtown development projects you should know about

----------


## TU 'cane

> Next weekend I may be able to have some time to go get some pics of the Margartiaville hotel. 
> It's beautiful and sits really well right off the river. And you can see it from many vantage points in South and West Tulsa. 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get over there and keep everyone updated. It really deserves fresh updates so everyone can see what it's about.


By the way, I haven't forgotten. I'm actually trying to plan some time to take a few other pics around town so the folks in OKC can see what's been going on up the turnpike. Tulsa certainly hasn't been as idle as some may think.

----------


## BG918

I was just there.  The River Spirit hotel is really making a big visual impact in south Tulsa.  Especially next to the river which has been way up with the recent rains.  

Everything new downtown is certainly impressive but still so many holes to fill.  Projects like the Santa Fe Square if it gets off the ground will improve that creating more of a cohesive district.  Brady is probably the most complete urban district right now but the Blue Dome/East End could eventually surpass it.  

Tulsa's strength has always been in its midtown neighborhoods and commercial districts like Brookside, Cherry St and Utica Square.  These areas all seem to be doing well and continuing to develop with the exception of Utica Sq which is still very nice but is starting to appear outdated and in need of a makeover.  

Riverside was shut down while they are working on the Gathering Place park.  From everything I've seen that will be a very nice addition to midtown and the riverfront.

----------


## Swake

Not in downtown, but right across the IDL in the Pearl District:
New Housing Options Coming To Budding Tulsa District - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

TULSA, Oklahoma - The latest phase of construction set to begin near downtown Tulsa will offer housing options that aren't “the norm" for the area.
The property sits just beyond the downtown Tulsa limits. It’s been a development project 15 years in the making, with 110 lots in total steadily developed since the early 2000s.

Some still sit empty, but the Village At Central Park is expanding to capacity - with 50 to 60 new condo and townhouse units slated for construction to begin in February, many of them are already purchased.

“With all the discussion of the resurgence of downtown we are now seeing that development happening, and it's happening beautifully and a way everyone wanted it to,” said Stephen Meltzer, with Village At Central Park.

But what makes these different is they aren't downtown; instead, they are just outside - near the Pearl District - for those who aren't ready to jump into downtown living just yet.

Meltzer said, “As those people feel more comfortable downtown they like it and they decide to buy, and right now there’s not a lot on the market at any price to purchase.”

The units will range from the high $100,000 to $400,000 apiece - gearing mainly towards empty nesters who don't want the size of a south Tulsa home but still that neighborhood feel.

“Beginning to realize they can live simply - lower maintenance, less taxes,” Meltzer said.

It also puts them just feet from one of the fastest growing districts in Tulsa. After all, there is only so much room inside the parameters of what is referred to as downtown, so, many developers predict new options like this will most likely be the next trend in housing.

“Every city is going to run out of room, it’s just new to Tulsa,” said Meltzer.

There are also a number of commercial lots for lease or sale in the area, providing the potential for commercial development in the area.

----------


## dankrutka

My parents have lived in the Village at Central Park for around a decade. It's a good development that only helps that area, but it is very similar to The Hill in that it feels like a suburban neighborhood in a sense. The streets certainly feel like they are in a private neighborhood. Also, the Pearl District has a neat start with The Phoenix, the art bar, the Mediterranean restaurant, and the boxing gym, but there doesn't seem to be much else happening there. The article seems to oversell it's development unless I just don't know about coming projects. I thought this district would take off quicker, but it has some nice potential.

----------


## TU 'cane

Alright, at long last we have just a few updates to provide for Tulsa. 
Couple disclaimers: 

It was about 5 degrees outside with the wind chill factored in. My camera wasn't reacting well to this fact and was acting a little slow. So, I did not get an obscene amount of pictures, I pretty much got what I thought was necessary. 

Also, I did not do any pre-homework before I went out, so there are several projects that I missed as I was pretty much just doing a little driving and if I could pull off to the side and get out, I would. The following pictures are by no means the entire scope of what's going on, only the projects I was able to get to today and felt needed a visual update. 

The first four were at 3rd and Greenwood. These are the Urban8 or Hartford Commons, forgive me as I'm going off the top of my head. Please anyone correct me where I'm wrong. The fourth picture is to show the proximity and view of downtown Tulsa, for reference. 

DSCN0016.JPG

DSCN0015.JPG

DSCN0014.JPG

DSCN0017.JPG

Here we start a couple blocks North at 1st and Greenwood, with another skyline shot to show the view. This has been one of the earliest projects and will house an Engineering firm, if I recall. Hogan Assessments, I believe. This will be their $15 million HQ, and it's a very beautiful building. 

DSCN0019.JPG

DSCN0018.JPG

DSCN0020.JPG

Here was one of the first projects in Greenwood. It hosts a couple bars/restaurants down on the bottom and the rest are apartments/condos, I believe. I didn't even get the name of this building and have long forgotten what it was called. 

DSCN0023.JPG

Here I went to the BOK Center, took a quick picture just for kicks and it looked neat with the Sun shining on the glass. And immediately across the street is Tulsa's newest addition to the skyline, OnePlace. This is the building for those wondering that many locals believe was a missed opportunity design wise, height wise, etc. etc. It pretty much turned out to be a tan box more akin to a hospital. Attached is the five floor Northwestern Mutual building that has been trying to fill out with various retailers and eateries, but I think right now there's only the one in the bottom corner. 
The two pictures following don't show much, as I said above, it was cold and starting to get a little busy so I took a couple shots from the distance. But this is literally in the lot right next to OnePlace and will be home to a new 10 story hotel being developed by the Patel brothers, if I'm not mistaken. It's going to be a nice dense block when it's done, but will block most of the views of the skyline if you're at the BOK, I think. 

DSCN0024.JPG

DSCN0025.JPG

DSCN0026.JPG

DSCN0027.JPG

Here is the Margaritaville Resort Hotel. I really wanted to get a couple shots from a couple vantage points around town to show the scale and it's impact, but I apologize as I could not find a safe enough place (traffic speaking) to do so. I'm not sure if this is topped out or not. I believe it's to be either 27 or 29 floors. In the pictures, I think I estimated it's at around 25~ floors right now, so I don't think it's topped out just yet. 

Additionally, they are building a new concert venue which you can just see in front, but they are also building large corridors to connect the existing facility to this new resort on both sides. To show the exact scale would have required getting out and actually being able to get on the other side of the fences. Unfortunately, my pictures do not successfully showcase just how large this expansion is. 

I really feel like this new resort is going to bring in lots of money to Tulsa. I can see many people from Kansas, Arkansas, and even SW Missouri staying at this place for a weekend once it's completed. 

DSCN0028.JPG

DSCN0030.JPG

DSCN0032.JPG

DSCN0034.JPG

DSCN0035.JPG

DSCN0036.JPG

And then of course the last few are of FlyingTee that's going to essentially be TopGolf Lite right across the river in Jenks at the RiverWalk. You can see the nets. The structure is already up and they're still in the process of putting up the facade and walls. But by this time my passenger and I were ready to go home, so I didn't get any better shots. I also threw in the Cityplex Towers that are right in the area as well to show the presence of height in South Tulsa.

Not a whole lot, but I tried to get some of the projects that needed a visual guide to go by. 
Hope everyone enjoys for now!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa really needs to get a program like P180 for its downtown streets. I have caught myself running red lights there all the time because they are hard to see in a lot of cases.

----------


## Jake

They need to synchronize the lights downtown better also. I catch pretty much every single light when I drive there.

Great list! Thanks for taking the time to take all the photos! It's nice too see all the stuff happening in Downtown Tulsa right now. P.S. I think the apartments in Greenwood are called "GreenArch" but I could be wrong.

----------


## Swake

> They need to synchronize the lights downtown better also. I catch pretty much every single light when I drive there.
> 
> Great list! Thanks for taking the time to take all the photos! It's nice too see all the stuff happening in Downtown Tulsa right now. P.S. I think the apartments in Greenwood are called "GreenArch" but I could be wrong.


The speed limit downtown is 20 mph. The lights are timed so that if you go between 20 and 22 mph you will never hit a red light. If you go 25 mph or faster, you will hit every light.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> The speed limit downtown is 20 mph. The lights are timed so that if you go between 20 and 22 mph you will never hit a red light. If you go 25 mph or faster, you will hit every light.


no. way. in. hell. is this accurate.  when i take boston, main, or any other street north as SOON as my light turns green the next light turns yellow.  Happens quite often.

----------


## dankrutka

Growing up in Tulsa, I remember being told that if you drive 18 mph (I think) downtown that you'll make all the lights without stopping. Every time I've tried it over the years it has worked.

----------


## TU 'cane

I think Swake is correct with little debate. 
Let everyone else accelerate and waste their gas and by the time you catch up, they're coming to a stop and the light goes green. It's always worked best for me going under 25 mph I can say for certain.

Edit:
But, now that I think about it, sooner fan does bring something up that I've experienced as well, so maybe they were out of sync or something. But I can recall a few times when my light turns green and the next light immediately ahead is turning yellow.

----------


## Swake

> I think Swake is correct with little debate. 
> Let everyone else accelerate and waste their gas and by the time you catch up, they're coming to a stop and the light goes green. It's always worked best for me going under 25 mph I can say for certain.
> 
> Edit:
> But, now that I think about it, sooner fan does bring something up that I've experienced as well, so maybe they were out of sync or something. But I can recall a few times when my light turns green and the next light immediately ahead is turning yellow.


It worked for me last night when I was downtown to ice skate at Winterfest.

----------


## TU 'cane

I also wanted to make note of the Brady District. Tulsa really has a gem with it. The Brady feels very organically fleshed out and everything is a compliment. It's definitely a district in it's own right and you can immediately feel it when you enter its borders. Everything about it feels natural and I hope it keeps filling out and expanding with more housing and apartment units at a decent pace in the future.

----------


## TU 'cane

This was posted before, but there's a little bit of updated information and something that I think everyone will find interesting being in an Oil & Gas dominated state: 




> By Robert Evatt
> 
> If all goes to plan, The Gathering Place wont be the only major new addition to Riverside Drive by the end of 2017.
> 
> *The Cosmopolitan, a four-story, 262-unit luxury apartment complex, is scheduled to begin construction this summer at Denver Avenue and Riverside Drive, said John Gilbert, president of Houston, Texas-based Bomasada Group.*
> 
> That would allow the first tenants to move in at roughly the same time the massive park development wraps up just a few blocks south.
> 
> Gilbert said the timing wasnt something specifically planned, although hes glad it worked out.
> ...


The Cosmopolitan poised to add luxury apartments to Riverside - Tulsa World: Real Estate

Rendering in the link.

----------


## BG918

I liked the original rendering better for that Riverside apartment development.  I wish they could incorporate retail at that corner.

----------


## HangryHippo

I preferred the original one as well.

----------


## Swake

> This was posted before, but there's a little bit of updated information and something that I think everyone will find interesting being in an Oil & Gas dominated state: 
> 
> The Cosmopolitan poised to add luxury apartments to Riverside - Tulsa World: Real Estate
> 
> Rendering in the link.


As has been noted by many, Tulsas energy sector has been shrinking for decades and the metro should be largely shielded from huge impacts by the collapse of oil prices. Anyway, much of Tulsas energy sector is more focused on pipelines and natural gas. Tulsa unemployment rate spiked a little bit early in 2015 but is now back down to 4.3% and falling.

The bigger danger to me economically is the crapstorm at the capital and the billion dollar deficit impacting schools and infrastructure. Mary Fallin has completely failed in her duties to the people and the impact of that on medium and long term on growth could be very bad. That's going to hurt both Tulsa and Oklahoma City. Oklahoma City could get a bad double whammy with what looks like will be serious state furloughs and layoffs next fiscal year.

----------


## Swake

> I preferred the original one as well.


So did I. I'm not a fan of what they built in Brookside either.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Tulsa really needs to get a program like P180 for its downtown streets. I have caught myself running red lights there all the time because they are hard to see in a lot of cases.


I was thinking this too, but more so to convert all of the one way streets back to two way. DT Tulsa has way too many one way streets and really doesn't need any. It would help it feel much more pedestrian friendly.

----------


## BG918

> I was thinking this too, but more so to convert all of the one way streets back to two way. DT Tulsa has way too many one way streets and really doesn't need any. It would help it feel much more pedestrian friendly.


Streets like Cincinnati/Detroit, 1st/2nd and 7th/8th will probably always be one way because of how they connect to the highways.  But all other streets should be converted and many have been over the past 10 years.  For the remaining ones instead reduce the width of the one-way streets with wide sidewalks, street trees and a dedicated bike lane.

----------


## TU 'cane

Talks have been ongoing for the PAC parking re-development:

Development Plans Advance For Downtown Tulsa Parking Lot - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

Arguably the most forward thinking development proposed for downtown Tulsa right now. To me it showcases that the developers are looking strictly towards the future with this project and playing on the sentiment that downtown Tulsa is still a hot bed waiting to emerge.

----------


## Spartan

> As has been noted by many, Tulsa’s energy sector has been shrinking for decades and the metro should be largely shielded from huge impacts by the collapse of oil prices. Anyway, much of Tulsa’s energy sector is more focused on pipelines and natural gas. Tulsa unemployment rate spiked a little bit early in 2015 but is now back down to 4.3% and falling.
> 
> The bigger danger to me economically is the crapstorm at the capital and the billion dollar deficit impacting schools and infrastructure. Mary Fallin has completely failed in her duties to the people and the impact of that on medium and long term on growth could be very bad. That's going to hurt both Tulsa and Oklahoma City. Oklahoma City could get a bad double whammy with what looks like will be serious state furloughs and layoffs next fiscal year.


Fallin and her hillbilly FFF regime are going to be regarded as the worst bout of leadership since Alfalfa Bill Murray. Really wish Brad Henry or a Boren would find a middle of the road leader that can clean this up before the entire state is a broke-ass brownfield. There's the double whammy that you presuppose OKC will get, which I'd expect could be a triple whammy bc the State Govt hicks view OKC's success (byproducts of its own investments) as something they did. You have idiots like Hickman from Fairview who find ways to screw OKC bc they're angry that Canton Lake water is ours. State politics is such that our diverse inner cities like OKC and non-Midtown Tulsa have been rendered voiceless, not unlike Flint, MI.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

that would be one hell of a downtown grocery store.

----------


## bchris02

> Talks have been ongoing for the PAC parking re-development:
> 
> Development Plans Advance For Downtown Tulsa Parking Lot - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |
> 
> Arguably the most forward thinking development proposed for downtown Tulsa right now. To me it showcases that the developers are looking strictly towards the future with this project and playing on the sentiment that downtown Tulsa is still a hot bed waiting to emerge.


I think this is easily the biggest, most exciting urban development in the state right now.  If Tulsa can support something like this, I wonder why something similar couldn't happen in OKC.

----------


## Eric

> that would be one hell of a downtown grocery store.


I thought the same thing. The footprint will be roughly 3/4 the size of the store at 15th & Lewis.

I interned a summer in Manhattan. While i was there my co-workers would always ask how I liked the city and how I was getting along. At some point groceries came up and I mentioned that I had been going to this place called Food Emporium and that it was more than just a corner shop but close enough I didn't have to lug groceries more than 4 blocks. Their response was priceless. "Is that like the biggest grocery store you've ever been in?"

You decide.

https://goo.gl/maps/7nKHusgZa272

 :Big Grin: 

It couldn't have been any larger than a Walgreens/CVS with twice as many isles (cause they were crammed in there). Unique at the time in my opinion was that it had a hot food bar (in addition to a salad bar). Convenient for people wanting to grab a quick lunch. Buffet's there were a huge thing, but always closed after lunch. Everybody is in such a dang hurry.

Perspective is everything isn't it.

----------


## Colbafone

I would love a Reasor's in downtown OKC. I would love a 12 story apartment/loft building. I would love for Fallin not to be in office. I know...I know...it'll never happen and its just a pipe dream. I still have wishes though!

----------


## bombermwc

Is CityPlex still pretty empty or has it filled in? I heard there were some major renovations going on in at least part of the campus to bring it out of the dumps.

----------


## TU 'cane

> Is CityPlex still pretty empty or has it filled in? I heard there were some major renovations going on in at least part of the campus to bring it out of the dumps.


I'm fairly certain they finished a couple years ago. It definitely looks cleaner up close (however you want to interpret that) and a touch more "modern" with the blue glass along the sides. I think I took a pic from a distance in one of the previous pages where I provided a few updates around town.

----------


## Swake

> Is CityPlex still pretty empty or has it filled in? I heard there were some major renovations going on in at least part of the campus to bring it out of the dumps.


I don’t think it’s close to full but there are a lot of companies in there. Citiplex is huge, something like a million and a half square feet. It’s larger than Woodland Hills Mall. There’s a hospital in there, Sprint, CFS. There are apartments and an event space on the top floors of the tallest tower. I drive by it every day and there are always lots of cars in the lot.  

My company looked at moving there last year, but even with the renovations it’s not as nice a space as we wanted. I haven’t been inside in several years so I don’t know what the interior is like now, but the exterior is better. The renovations aren't done either. They are still working on the exterior. It takes awhile to redo a 60, 30 and 20 story building complex.

----------


## BG918

The problem with CityPlex is that it was a 1980's era hospital.  So the floor heights are ridiculously short for modern office space.  They have made some nice recent improvements and the long range plan is replace all of the gold rainscreen panels and install new glazing to match what they have done to the corners.  The same glazing contractor that is doing the River Spirit hotel told me they have priced a couple options but were unclear on the exact timeline.  That would definitely be a big change.

----------


## TU 'cane

> My company looked at moving there last year, but even with the renovations it’s not as nice a space as we wanted. I haven’t been inside in several years so I don’t know what the interior is like now, but the exterior is better. The renovations aren't done either. They are still working on the exterior. It takes awhile to redo a 60, 30 and 20 story building complex.


Ah, ok. I thought they had completed the exterior but were working on the interior now, so it seems it's reverse from what I thought. Because last I heard they had completed or were close to completing one of the phases a year or two ago (I thought). Unless they're still working on some parts on the inside of the towers as well.

----------


## Swake

> The problem with CityPlex is that it was a 1980's era hospital.  So the floor heights are ridiculously short for modern office space.  They have made some nice recent improvements and the long range plan is replace all of the gold rainscreen panels and install new glazing to match what they have done to the corners.  The same glazing contractor that is doing the River Spirit hotel told me they have priced a couple options but were unclear on the exact timeline.  That would definitely be a big change.


Only one of the towers was a hospital, I think it's the 20 story one. The main 60 story tower was meant to be a medical office building and the third was ORU's medical school. The ceilings are low that's how there are 60 floors in a building 60 feet shorter than the BOK Tower with 52 floors. 

To me main problem with the complex is that it was built by ORU. It's gaudy and ugly and was built on the cheap. The elevators are an experience. They knock against the walls of the shaft if you are going to an upper floors. it's disconcerting to the point that the last time I was in there they had bolted notices to the walls of the elevators that they had been inspected and are safe and nothing is wrong with them. And I'm not talking about a city inspection notice, these were big permanent plastic signs. I used to work in the 41 story First Place Tower and my wife used to work in the BOK Tower and their elevators are nothing like what is in Citiplex. 

These problems are fixable, replacing the glass is going to make a huge difference.

----------


## BigTulsa

And of course now it appears that the Oklahoma legislature, in its infinite (or infantile, I can decide just yet) wisdom has decided to introduce a bill (SB977) to put a moratorium on historic tax credits.  This will make some of these new developments moot as alot of the financing on these would have been contingent on the credits.

SMFH.

With Tax Credit In Jeopardy, So Are Oklahoma Historic Renovation - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

----------


## Swake

Downtown is getting a book store. Magic City Books is being opened as a non-profit book store run by the Tulsa Literary Coalition with the support of the Kaiser Foundation. The building is at Archer and Cincinnati in the Brady District and has 69,000 square feet of space and is a full block long. Renovation is starting soon and the store should open in late 2016 or early 2017. 



https://www.facebook.com/tulsalitco
http://tulsalitco.org/
http://www.tulsaworld.com/scene/arts...5570336f6.html

----------


## Swake

> Downtown is getting a book store. Magic City Books is being opened as a non-profit book store run by the Tulsa Literary Coalition with the support of the Kaiser Foundation. The building is at Archer and Cincinnati in the Brady District and has 69,000 square feet of space and is a full block long. Renovation is starting soon and the store should open in late 2016 or early 2017. 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tulsalitco
> Tulsa Literary Coalition | Welcome
> New coalition to open Brady district book store - Tulsa World: Arts And Entertainment


KOTV has more information on this project, it's a $30 million warehouse conversion to mixed use.





> TULSA, Oklahoma -
> At almost 100 years young, another one of Tulsas historic buildings will get a new life thanks to a major renovation set to begin next month.
> An old warehouse in the heart of the Brady Arts District has sat empty for years. The 72,000 square foot building might not look like much now, but the George Kaiser Family Foundation has big plans for the space.
> One of the first tenants announced is a bookstore, but that is just the beginning.
> Built in the 1920s, the Archer Building has strong bones, but is in need of a fix-up. The original tin tiles line the walls and the old warehouse doors help tell its story.
> But in March, The George Kaiser Family Foundation will start writing the new chapter - a $30 million renovation that will include 35 artist studios and 14 apartments for those involved with the Tulsa Artist Fellowship.
> On the bottom floor, up to ten new restaurants and businesses - one of which will be Magic City Books, supported by the Tulsa Literary Coalition.
> Board President Jeff Martin gave News On 6 a tour and history lesson on the Magic City term; apparently coined by President Teddy Roosevelt after you could get rich from oil here - like magic.
> "We wanted to enforce that our magic time is not over, it is right now, and what is in the future," Martin said.
> ...


Kaiser Foundation Plans $30M Renovation For Brady District Build - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

----------


## HangryHippo

Sounds like an amazing project and good for Tulsa!  I wish like hell OKC had a George Kaiser.

----------


## Swake

The Meridia is now under construction. It's the conversion of the existing Enterprise Building into apartments. There will be 70 apartments and 9100 square feet of retail space. The apartments should start to be available this fall.
Existing Building:


Rendering of completed building:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That is f@cking awesome! How much money are they pouring into this?

----------


## Swake

> That is f@cking awesome! How much money are they pouring into this?



It's a $14 million project that also was approved for state tax credits late last year.

----------


## TU 'cane

Swake, or any other Tulsan on here, the Vision proposals will be broken up into three separate proposals that can be voted on from what I read yesterday. However, that doesn't explain why there's still the sentiment that the entire package needs to be tossed out. 

Package 1 - Police/Fire
Package 2 - Infrastructure
Package 3 - River/Toys/Pet Projects

Looking to clear this up and help my understanding.

----------


## Swake

> Swake, or any other Tulsan on here, the Vision proposals will be broken up into three separate proposals that can be voted on from what I read yesterday. However, that doesn't explain why there's still the sentiment that the entire package needs to be tossed out. 
> 
> Package 1 - Police/Fire
> Package 2 - Infrastructure
> Package 3 - River/Toys/Pet Projects
> 
> Looking to clear this up and help my understanding.



Whose sentiment is that? My guess is this all passes pretty easily.

----------


## TU 'cane

> Whose sentiment is that? My guess is this all passes pretty easily.


While it perhaps isn't the best measuring stick, literally every news story I've gone to contains majority negative comments. By far most comments I've seen people are upset about the amount of money going towards the dams.

----------


## Swake

> While it perhaps isn't the best measuring stick, literally every news story I've gone to contains majority negative comments. By far most comments I've seen people are upset about the amount of money going towards the dams.


So the Tulsa World comments section is what you are going by?  That's a collection of a couple of dozen trolls most of whom don't even live in Tulsa. 

But then neither do I, I don't get to vote on anything except the dams. From what I hear the one that may be in trouble is the Public Safety portion.

----------


## TU 'cane

> So the Tulsa World comments section is what you are going by?  That's a collection of a couple of dozen trolls most of whom don't even live in Tulsa. 
> 
> But then neither do I, I don't get to vote on anything except the dams. From what I hear the one that may be in trouble is the Public Safety portion.


TW, Newson6, and one or two others I've come across. 
Again, not saying my terminology is correct but what I've read and heard is what I've read and heard. 

But that's interesting, thanks for following up. I hadn't heard much else.

----------


## Swake

Well, the election is in two weeks, we will see what happens.

----------


## dankrutka

I was running through the Brady District today and the new Marshall's brewpub looks incredible. Its going to be an amazing space that'll be another really popular addition to the Brady District.

----------


## Swake

Promise Hotels has been working on a project to convert the Oil and Gas Journal building into a 100 room Hilton Garden Inn by adding several floors to the existing buildings seen here:


Here's the original project:


The project has grown and is adding in 50 residences. That takes the building from a proposed 7 stories to 15 and from 160,000 square feet to over 300,000. Now it really doesn't look like they are going to incorporate much (if any) of the Oil and Gas Journal building.


This is located one block east of the BOK Center at 2nd and Cheyenne. Promise Hotels is currently building a Hampton Inn right across the street from this project and is also working on a Holiday Inn Express in the Brady District.

----------


## Swake

> The Meridia is now under construction. It's the conversion of the existing Enterprise Building into apartments. There will be 70 apartments and 9100 square feet of retail space. The apartments should start to be available this fall.
> Existing Building:
> 
> 
> Rendering of completed building:


Here's the website for this building and the facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/themeridia/?fref=ts
Meridia - Urban. Luxury. Living. Downtown Tulsa, Oklahoma

They are now saying units will be available this summer

Tulsa World Article:
Long-underused Enterprise Building to become home to high-end apartments - Tulsa World: Real Estate




> The Meridia: Apartments, retail open this summer
> Long-underused Enterprise Building to become home to high-end apartments
> 
> The Enterprise Building, 522 S. Boston Ave., is tall, dark and far from handsome, according to Jim Hawkins.
> I call it the Darth Vader building, said Hawkins, managing member of River City Development.  You didnt notice that building because its black. It goes away.
> Thanks to River City, it is coming back.
> The company announced Tuesday that it is transforming the structure, which has sat virtually unoccupied for more than 20 years, into a residential destination in the Deco District.
> The Meridia will include 93 primarily one- and two-bedroom apartments, 88 of which will include open-air balconies. On the first level of the nine-story building will be 9,750 square feet of retail space, Hawkins said.
> First occupancy in the renovation, which is projected to cost $10 million, is scheduled this summer.
> ...

----------


## TU 'cane

The Hilton Garden Inn about has me drooling. That is going to be a seriously cool project for downtown. And it will be adding additional height in that immediate cluster. So cool.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I like it, but we need to start getting some better hotel flags in Oklahoma. This would have made a cool Hyatt or a Four Seasons.

----------


## Swake

> I like it, but we need to start getting some better hotel flags in Oklahoma. This would have made a cool Hyatt or a Four Seasons.


I don't know if we are ready for a Four Seasons yet and the Williams Center Hyatt Regency is just two blocks from this hotel.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Might be true. But I think Tulsa could easily support something like a Ritz Carlton, Dream Hotel, Park Hyatt, or something of the like.

A Dream Hotel would be really cool also. I think there is a new hotel called the Virgin Hotel which I've heard is a cool trendy place.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

NYC oyster bar coming to brookside. Definitely nothing like this in Tulsa at the moment. 

New York City raw oyster bar Virgola to come to Brookside in June - Tulsa World: Retail

----------


## Dustin

Wow.  Good for Tulsa!

There are currently only two locations in New York and three coming soon:  New York, Florida, and Tulsa.  That's some good company to be in.

----------


## TU 'cane

There's S&J Oyster Bar off of 1st St. right down from Rib Crib. But this sounds neat.

----------


## Swake

> There's S&J Oyster Bar off of 1st St. right down from Rib Crib. But this sounds neat.


S&J's is a Cajun seafood house, not really the same thing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Going to be some good restaurants in that area. Is Pappadeaux still set to build there as well?

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Going to be some good restaurants in that area. Is Pappadeaux still set to build there as well?


I live nearby and haven't seen anything about them coming in around here.  Would make more sense for them to go in near Tulsa Hills if the are going to be in West GTulsa since there isn't much left on brookside to fill in for their size(unless they tear something down).

----------


## Swake

I haven't heard anything about Pappadeaux  coming to Tulsa. I like them but the only locations I have ever been to have been huge suburban locations with a sea of parking or in an airport. I can't see them going in somewhere downtown and there's no room for something like that in Brookside. Maybe they have more urban stores but I haven't seen them.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I heard from several people that a Pappadeaux was going to Tulsa but I don't know how far along they are. They posted building permits for OKC like TWO YEARS AGO and still haven't moved.

That is true about the urban thing. I am not sure if I have ever seen an urban location yet. The closest thing to it I know of is inside of the George Bush Intercontinental Airport in Houston.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

BTW I still intend on completing to Google Maps Development for Tulsa. I have had almost no time as I barely have had time to help with the OKC one. Will try and get the ball rolling on it Tuesday. This thread is a great resource to help me with it. I encourage anyone else to help me with it. Once it really has a lot, I'm going to lock it and only allow certain people who ask so some troll doesn't go and mess it up.

----------


## Swake

> Might be true. But I think Tulsa could easily support something like a Ritz Carlton, Dream Hotel, Park Hyatt, or something of the like.
> 
> A Dream Hotel would be really cool also. I think there is a new hotel called the Virgin Hotel which I've heard is a cool trendy place.


Part of what will keep anything like those opening soon is that Tulsas new largest hotel is opening this fall.  Margaritaville will have 483 rooms passing the Hyatt Regency downtown and the Hard Rock which oddly both have exactly 454 rooms.

Tulsas main convention hotel, the DoubleTree downtown, is the next largest with 417 rooms.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I completely forgot about the Margaritaville hotel. That will certainly have an impact for some time.

----------


## BigTulsa

New development planned for East Village - Tulsa World: Real Estate

----------


## Bunty

Business slideshow: 10 things to know about Tulsa's Costco

----------


## Swake

> PAC Trust has selected a developer for the parking lot east of the PAC. Indianapolis-based firm Flaherty and Collins proposed a development that includes parking, apartments and a new downtown Reasor's store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAC Trustees, Developer Continue Talks To Transform Downtown Par - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


The Tulsa Performing Arts Center Trust has approved the sale of their parking lot this project, but are retaining control over the design to ensure they are happy with what is built.

----------


## Eric

The East Village/Blue Dome area is going to be literally transformed in the next year or two (or three  :Wink: ). The map below is a quick representation of JUST new construction occurring now or recently completed (green) or will in the future (yellow). All but Hogan are adding significant rooftops to the area as well. This is going to really connect those districts in a significant way. Will make the walk to the ballpark all that more pleasant as well.

East Village.JPG

----------


## AP

So. Many. Parking. Lots.

How incredible would that area be if they were all filled in?

----------


## TU 'cane

> So. Many. Parking. Lots.
> 
> How incredible would that area be if they were all filled in?


In time, in time... 
Just look over the past few pages and you'll see many are being filled in with quality developments. It will get to the point soon where Tulsa will be building as many parking garages in place of them to keep up with the demand as OKC is  :Tongue: 

But in all seriousness, downtown Tulsa, or specifically the East side as mentioned above, is going to look completely different. In fact it more or less already is different just from the current projects going on. I still think here in the next few years (and longer) we'll see Tulsa's population stay on track and maybe have an uptick or two as more young people decide to stay since Tulsa will actually have urban places to live and more amenities. Tulsa won't be as bad as it's been perceived by the younger gens for so many years. And I also think the Gathering Place park will also greatly contribute to that. 

And I'm glad the PAC is moving forward. Let's hope their taste meets our standards and they actually approve an excellent project that brings in that area.

----------


## dankrutka

Updates on two really cool developments for craft beer drinkers in Tulsa. Both will be in the Brady District and I suspect Prairie will draw visitors from all over. 

Prairie Brewpub: http://www.tulsaworldtv.com/?vcid=30...esection=tulsa

Elgin Park (Marshall's beer & sports bar): http://m.newson6.com/story.aspx?stor...0&catId=112042

----------


## TU 'cane

^^ Last I heard, Prairie was becoming a popular brand OUTSIDE of Oklahoma. So I'm sure it will become a tourist draw for craft drinkers who visit Tulsa. 

In other news, the following information was pulled from a Tulsa World article that I have linked below regarding the Margaritaville Hotel and Casino: 




> River Spirit Resort & Casino
> 
>     Cost: $329 million in construction.
> 
>     Marquee additions: 27-story story hotel with 483 rooms and 54 suites; Margaritaville casino and restaurant/bar; 30,000 square-foot convention center; and 2,500-seat theater and concert hall.
> 
>     Economic impact: Tulsa Regional Chamber has estimated an annual economic impact of $135 million upon completion.
> 
>     Jobs: 1,000 new permanent jobs; total of 2,500 construction jobs created over course of expansion.


And: 




> The 1.2 million-square-foot expansion of the River Spirit Resort & Casino is expected to bring 1,000 new jobs to the city. A new River Spirit entrance, Margaritaville restaurant and bar, casino and convention center are scheduled to be completed Aug. 25, Crofts said.
> 
> The 27-story hotel and 2,500-seat-plus theater and concert hall are set to open in mid-December.


Original article found here: http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...8e7b44e93.html

----------


## Swake

> ^^ Last I heard, Prairie was becoming a popular brand OUTSIDE of Oklahoma. So I'm sure it will become a tourist draw for craft drinkers who visit Tulsa.


Prairie Artisan Ales has been named as one of the top 100 breweries in the world the last three years.  That's out of 20,000 breweries.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/blogs/scen...c0b320a59.html

----------


## dankrutka

Prairie is the most popular Oklahoma beer in the craft beer community by a long ways. I live in Texas and almost any craft beer place and most beer stories carry several Prairie brands. They've really developed an impressive reputation nationally and even internationally. 

I'm really looking forward to COOP and Anthem distributing outside the state as I can't get either in Texas. I've started bringing some back with me from Oklahoma when I visit.

----------


## Urbanized

Side note: Chase from Prairie was the first full-time brewer for COOP here in OKC before leaving for Redbud (R.I.P., death courtesy Mustang), which he then left to start Prairie. Despite some consistency challenges early on, he's probably the most talented/creative brewer in the state.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Prairie is the most popular Oklahoma beer in the craft beer community by a long ways. I live in Texas and almost any craft beer place and most beer stories carry several Prairie brands. They've really developed an impressive reputation nationally and even internationally. 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to COOP and Anthem distributing outside the state as I can't get either in Texas. I've started bringing some back with me from Oklahoma when I visit.


We were in NYC for a scotch tasting a couple of weeks ago and one of the bars we went to had several prairie beers

----------


## Jake

http://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagela...4dca1289d.html

Interested to see how this unfolds.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That's so dumb. I mean there are countless f#cking surface lots in Tulsa this could be built on and they want the one the OKPop wants. wtf

----------


## Swake

> That's so dumb. I mean there are countless f#cking surface lots in Tulsa this could be built on and they want the one the OKPop wants. wtf


The stupid part is that OKPOP can't be built on the Bank of Oklahoma lot that was donated, which is a perfect location next to the other museums and art centers, because some Republican state legislators can't deal with the fact that George Kaiser is a Democrat.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wow. Unbelievable. The state holds back OKC and Tulsa in so many ways it's infuriating.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Here is the building. I hope it gets built but not at the expense of OKPop Museum.






> The proposed B.C. Franklin Building would include 147,850 square feet of office and retail space, 26,250 for retail, food and beverage, and 17,400 in banquet and meeting space.
> 
> - http://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagela...tml?mode=story

----------


## Plutonic Panda

BTW, I just created a new Tulsa development thread on Skyscraper City as there was none. If anyone here wants to help update it, it would be appreciated. I am going to compile a list of projects to post on the site.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Bomasada Groups new apartments on Riverside are now called The Cosmopolitan. It will include 280 apartments with structured parking at Riverside and Denver Ave. The project is going before the planning commission next week.


What is the word on this?

----------


## Swake

> What is the word on this?


They filed a building permit last week.

----------


## Swake

The Transok Building conversion into lofts is now complete.
http://www.fox23.com/news/new-apartm...ding/414419628


There's the building permit for the Cosmopolitan apartments referenced in the previous post.

A building permit has also been filed on site of the years delayed Archer Flats project in the Brady District, which is a TDA property. It's unclear if it's the same protect, we will see.


The county has approved the downtown site north of the BOK Center for the Juvenile Justice Center


Fifth Street has been reopened by the Central Library and the aLoft hotel in what was the old Civic Center Plaza
http://www.newson6.com/story/3257277...street-reopens


The Edge at East Village has started move ins, but it's not complete, once it's done and 60% full, American Residential will start construction on The View at Greenwood by Oneok Field.

The YMCA lofts, The Enterprise Building Lofts and the Central Library rehab are all due to be done this later this summer or early fall.

----------


## warreng88

Tulsa native hopes to build in Brady District

Just needs POP to move it on over

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	August 4, 2016	

TULSA – Developer Michael Smith’s office is in Houston, Texas. But his heart is in Tulsa.

Smith graduated from Booker T. Washington High School and went on to receive a petroleum engineering degree from Oklahoma State University. He spent more than 30 years working for Marathon Oil, which took him to Houston.

But his mother still lives in Tulsa. And he wants to put a building in his hometown skyline.

“It’s a source of pride to contribute to the growth and prosperity in Tulsa,” he said.

Smith has proposed the B.C. Franklin building, a nine-story, 250,000-square-foot office structure on a 0.96-acre site in the Brady Arts District, next to Oneok Field. The land is owned by the Tulsa Development Authority. The vacant lot is at the northwest corner of E. Archer Street and N. Elgin Avenue.

The TDA requested proposals for the land, which were due June 10. Smith’s building was one proposal. The Oklahoma Historical Society submitted plans for the Oklahoma Museum of Popular Culture to also be considered for the site.

Smith said he doesn’t consider himself competing with the OKPOP Museum for the site. He understands that museums help improve a city’s quality of life. But he thinks his building is the best use for that particular piece of land.

The TDA stated in its request for proposals that it is seeking a commercial mixed-use property. Smith’s project has 26,000-square-feet of ground-floor retail space. The remaining floors are Class-A office.

The OKPOP museum does have a leg up on Smith because it would be built by an Oklahoma-based entity. Media reports have referred to Smith as a Texas developer, which Smith called a scarlet letter. He said he frequently attends Tulsa city meetings.

“I have my finger on the pulse,” he said. “I probably know more about what’s going on in Tulsa than the average guy living in Tulsa now.”

The $50.3 million building was designed by Daimian Hines, based in Houston. The project could be scaled back to about $46 million and seven stories. But Smith said the 26,000-square-foot retail space will remain.

Smith hasn’t done a feasibility study yet on market demand for the building. That demand could change since the building wouldn’t open for another two years. He said he’ll pay for the $30,000 feasibility study once he’s awarded the contract.

During that nearly three years it would take to construct the building, Smith said he’s hoping that the cyclical nature of the oil and gas industry will have turned. He said the office space will be targeted for startups and incubator businesses, and it could have some suites as well.

The TDA was supposed to award the development contract during its Thursday meeting, but the vote was postponed.

OKPOP Project Director Jeff Moore said if the museum is not awarded the site, there are other options. The Bank of Oklahoma offered to donate land between Archer Street, Cincinnati Avenue, Boston Avenue and the railroad tracks. The museum would have to build a parking garage in exchange for the site.

Smith said if he doesn’t get it, he’ll devote more of his time to redeveloping Moton Hospital into multifamily housing. He said he’ll shed a few tears in his beer as well if he doesn’t get the land.

“We feel like an office building, mixed-use, people-mover that would bring in people is the highest and best use,” Smith said. “Plus, it creates a tax revenue base that the OKPOP Museum doesn’t create because the Oklahoma Historical Society is a nonprofit.”

----------


## dankrutka

It would be cool to have a development named after B.C. Franklin, who was such an intrumental figure in the black Tulsa community... particularly in the aftermath of the Tulsa Race Riots. For those that don't know, his son - John Hope Franklin, became one of the pioneers in the field of black history. Hopefully there a good solution for both developments to get completed.

----------


## Swake

> It would be cool to have a development named after B.C. Franklin, who was such an intrumental figure in the black Tulsa community... particularly in the aftermath of the Tulsa Race Riots. For those that don't know, his son - John Hope Franklin, became one of the pioneers in the field of black history. Hopefully there a good solution for both developments to get completed.


http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smiths...959251/?no-ist

On another note, the Wilkins are suing over this site again so all development may be delayed again. They had control from 2013 to 2015 but never built anything and lost development rights (again). 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local...bc97a3c0c.html

----------


## Swake

> The Tulsa Performing Arts Center Trust has approved the sale of their parking lot this project, but are retaining control over the design to ensure they are happy with what is built.


Here are some renderings of the final design for this project that was presented to the PAC trust yesterday by the developer and Reasors. Reasors is now fully on board with opening a 32,000 square feet downtown location as part of this project. The PAC trust still has to vote to approve the design. This design includes 240 apartments in a 12 story building and a garage with more than 600 parking spaces with 300 of them available for PAC events. If the PAC trust approves the project the plan will then go to the city council to ask for TIF funding. 





http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...0460705f0.html

----------


## dankrutka

If all these proposed developments happen then the Blue Dome District is going to be totally transformed. Great for Tulsa.

----------


## HangryHippo

That's awesome.  Wish OKC could get something like that in Midtown or along Automobile Alley.

----------


## ljbab728

> That's awesome.  Wish OKC could get something like that in Midtown or along Automobile Alley.


http://newsok.com/article/5509187

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> http://newsok.com/article/5509187


No final renderings. No final plans. No tenants. I'm not saying this isn't happening and I believe it will. Just don't hold your breath. I do have my doubts as to whether or not that Tulsa development will actually happen unless it's being self-financed.

----------


## Eric

So how big of a deal is it that Hotel Indigo is coming to Tulsa. Will be the first in Oklahoma that I am aware of.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...7e352c6d1.html

----------


## Pete

Hotel Indigo seems to be Holiday Inn's response to the Canopy, Aloft and AC Hotel brands.

Boutique style hotel by the larger chains.

----------


## sooner88

Planning to go up to Tulsa for a quick getaway in the next couple weeks. Any recommendations on places to eat, things to see etc.? I go up every few months, but always have a set plan. Looking forward to exploring some of the things I haven't been able to see yet. Burn Co. and Philbrook are on the list currently.

----------


## Eric

> Planning to go up to Tulsa for a quick getaway in the next couple weeks. Any recommendations on places to eat, things to see etc.? I go up every few months, but always have a set plan. Looking forward to exploring some of the things I haven't been able to see yet. Burn Co. and Philbrook are on the list currently.


I always always recommend Smoke on Cherry Street. If you really want to shell out some dough Polo Grill is my go to for extremely special occasions (can't afford any more than that). Villa Ravenna in the Farm is an amazing Italian joint. And a "Badwich" from Elmer's is always a guilty pleasure of mine. I know there is probably better Q in town, but this place is historic...and good.

Gilcrease Museum is top notch and not to be missed. Shewin Miller Museum of Jewish Art is also quite impressive.

You could head up to my neck of the woods and hit Woolaroc, the Price Tower, Tallgrass Prairie Preserve where in a few weeks the Ree Drumand's new place will be opening just down the street.

----------


## dankrutka

Tulsa has really good districts -- Brookside, Cherry Street, Brady District --  and I recommend planning to visit them around a meal. There are a lot of options in each district. And, Philbrook Museum of Art is between Brookside and Cherry Street and, if nothing else, the property is amazing.

----------


## Swake

The Hanson brothers (as in the band Hanson) are in talks with TDA to buy the site north of the Prairie Brewpub on Main in the Brady District. Their plan is to build a brewery and recording studio with some office and retail space as well. 

http://www.newson6.com/story/3328036...brady-district

The brothers already sell mmmHops Pale Ale as the Hanson Brother's Brewing Company and hold the Hop Jam Music Festival  each year. 

http://www.hansonbrothersbeer.com/home.html

----------


## Eric

I honestly never would have thought these guys would have had such a successful resurgence as anything other than a teenie-bopper band. Although I honestly have not tried the beer. The festival seems to be working out fine though.

Kudos.

----------


## Swake

The Tulsa Central Library reopened this weekend after a $50 million refurbishment of the Mid-Century Modern structure built in 1965.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local...2f2b57db9.html

----------


## traxx

> The Hanson brothers (as in the band Hanson)


I'm glad you clarified because my first thought was the guys from Slap Shot.

----------


## Swake

> Here are some renderings of the final design for this project that was presented to the PAC trust yesterday by the developer and Reasors. Reasors is now fully on board with opening a 32,000 square feet downtown location as part of this project. The PAC trust still has to vote to approve the design. This design includes 240 apartments in a 12 story building and a garage with more than 600 parking spaces with 300 of them available for PAC events. If the PAC trust approves the project the plan will then go to the city council to ask for TIF funding. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...0460705f0.html


The PAC Trust has approved the sale of the land for this development.

----------


## Ross MacLochness

Great News for Tulsa!

----------


## traxx

Good looking project.

----------


## Swake

Oklahoma Historical Societys Oklahoma Museum of Pop Culture finally has a site. 422 N Main directly across the street from Cain's Ballroom. The $40 million, 40,000 square foot OKPOP will break ground in early 2018 and open in early 2019.

http://www.newson6.com/story/3405525...cains-ballroom

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local...c427c3b8b.html

----------


## Jake

Like the place they ended up with. Seems fitting to be across from Cain's.

----------


## dankrutka

That's a great location! Another Tulsa surface lot bites the dust. This surface lot really kills the urban feel of the area right around Cain's. 

There are now three game-changing developments going in on surface lots in Tulsa's core with the other two going in the Blue Dome District.

----------


## shavethewhales

Everything I've been hoping for in the Brady District has slowly been coming true. There's not one but two prized Brewpubs operated by local breweries, a budding soccer franchise, and the random dead spaces are being filled in. Only thing I don't like is how the Davenport is proceding... but that will _probably_ be OK in the end.

----------


## dankrutka

Yeah, Tulsa's core is really coming along. The container shipping project is really nice. I was surprised. And I finally was able to stop by thePrairie Brewpub last week and it's really well done. Lastly, Tulsa's renovated Central Library is just stunning. Very sleek, modern, high tech, and accessible.

----------


## BG918

> Yeah, Tulsa's core is really coming along. The container shipping project is really nice. I was surprised. And I finally was able to stop by thePrairie Brewpub last week and it's really well done. Lastly, Tulsa's renovated Central Library is just stunning. Very sleek, modern, high tech, and accessible.


At one time about 15 years ago Tulsa was going to build a new downtown library.  Instead they decided to renovate the old one and it turned out really nice.  I know either renovating or replacing the Belcher Federal Building next to the library (from the same Brutalist era) has been discussed as well.  Unlike the Central Library I wouldn't mind seeing that building torn down, it creates a divide between the library/Aloft, the convention center and the BOK Center that could be greatly improved without a federal fortress er building right there.  It would actually make a great place for a new convention hotel to complement the Doubletree.

----------


## Swake

> And yet another magnificent announcement for a pending development. We'll now have our own "OKSEA!" 
> -
> Developer Using Shipping Containers To Create Tulsa's Next Hot Spot
> Meagan Farley, News On 6
> 
> TULSA, Oklahoma -
> 
> "It's a development trend growing in big cities and internationally, and soon it will come to Tulsa.
> 
> ...


The Boxyard is now open.

----------


## Swake

A new project, Block 44 by the Ross Group, has been approved by the TDA. This is on Elgin across the street from Oneok Field. Phase I is this five story office building with first floor retail. The building is already half leased and construction could start by the end of the year finishing by the end of 2018. Phase II would be a parking garage and Phase II would be mixed use. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...590679017.6793

----------


## HangryHippo

The Ross Group is doing some cool stuff.

----------


## Swake

Here's the full proposal from Ross, with some updates on their other projects as well:
http://www.tulsadevelopmentauthority...A-Block-44.pdf

----------


## Swake

The Flats on Archer are due to start this spring, it's a five story $11 million 62 unit apartment building at Boston and Archer next to Hey Mambo in the Brady District. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...09aaeec17.html

----------


## Swake

Updates on residential projects downtown:

The Palace Building Lofts and the YMCA Lofts projects are now both completed and open. They have a combined 140 new residences.

The Meridia and First Street Lofts are both nearing completion with a combined 93 units.  

A new construction residential building called Archer Flats is now under construction. This is five story, $11 million project with 61 units on the small lot behind Hey Mambo on Archer near Main in the Brady District. 

Santa Fe Square has started construction on the west end of the site where the hotel is going. This project will eventually have 105 hotel rooms and 290 residential units.

Projects that are currently under construction have a combined 760 units. 

Upcoming projects include The Cosmopolitan, located at Denver and Riverside (280 units) and The View at Greenwood (203 units) both have filed building permits and should start here in the spring.

----------


## dankrutka

I can't wait to get back to Tulsa and see all these developments. I saw that Jeff Speck recently said he's never seen a city with such great districts that are connected so poorly. I agree. It's going to be interesting to see how Tulsa can continue to bridge the gaps between Brady -> Blue Dome -> 3rd Street - > Pearl Street -> Cherry Street. It reminds me a lot of Bricktown -> Deep Deuce -> Automobile Alley -> Midtown. Except OKC's districts are connected far better.

----------


## Eric

> I can't wait to get back to Tulsa and see all these developments. I saw that Jeff Speck recently said he's never seen a city with such great districts that are connected so poorly. I agree. It's going to be interesting to see how Tulsa can continue to bridge the gaps between Brady -> Blue Dome -> 3rd Street - > Pearl Street -> Cherry Street. It reminds me a lot of Bricktown -> Deep Deuce -> Automobile Alley -> Midtown. Except OKC's districts are connected far better.


Having a big freaking highway between them doesn't help, that's for sure.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Having a big freaking highway between them doesn't help, that's for sure.


It helps the region, that's for sure.

----------


## dankrutka

> Having a big freaking highway between them doesn't help, that's for sure.


Yeah, highways are always deterrents to continuity, but  I think Tulsa could overcome it was some planning. I would love to see the 3rd street bridge add retail on each side like was done in Columbus, Ohio. 6th street has potential to add development on the east side of the overpass to make the connection stronger.

----------


## Eric

> Yeah, highways are always deterrents to continuity, but  I think Tulsa could overcome it was some planning. I would love to see the 3rd street bridge add retail on each side like was done in Columbus, Ohio. 6th street has potential to add development on the east side of the overpass to make the connection stronger.


I'm afraid 6th street will have a 3 block gap for some time to come just east of the overpass. Park on the south (which ain't moving), and the Indian Health Center and VFW on the north. Just don't see those moving any time soon. To boot, I think a church is about to be constructed west of Kenosha on the south side of 6th. After that, the half way decent street wall between Kenosha and Lansing will be completely bottled in by non-active areas most days of the week.

----------


## BG918

> I'm afraid 6th street will have a 3 block gap for some time to come just east of the overpass. Park on the south (which ain't moving), and the Indian Health Center and VFW on the north. Just don't see those moving any time soon. To boot, I think a church is about to be constructed west of Kenosha on the south side of 6th. After that, the half way decent street wall between Kenosha and Lansing will be completely bottled in by non-active areas most days of the week.


There is the NORDAM redevelopment that has potential to transform that area along 6th between Frankfort and Lansing.  It was bought last year by Brickhugger LLC the same developers as the Mayo Hotel, Aloft, Detroit Lofts and Y Lofts.  They haven't released any plans but have said it will be mixed-use preserving some of the old buildings and building new ones.  

The church is All Souls Unitarian and they just voted to proceed with their move from Brookside to downtown and build a new church building on the vacant lot on 6th between Frankfort and Kenosha.  

Once both of those projects are complete that makes that street wall of storefronts between Kenosha and Lansing a lot less isolated.  And on the east side of the highway while the VFW and Indian Health buildings aren't moving anytime soon the block between Madison and Norfolk could easily be redeveloped.  A streetscape would go a long way toward tying the area together as well.

----------


## TU 'cane

The $32 million Cosmopolitan apartments off of Riverside is expected to break ground this month. I foresee these having no issues finding tenants as The Gathering Place will be well within walking distance.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...d74d52104.html

----------


## TU 'cane

The "Gateway Bridge" is the chosen winner. 
Construction will begin in 2018. 

More information and renderings: 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local...b40f0f426.html

----------


## Swake

One of Tulsa's greatest buildings is being renovated. The classic Adams Building (formerly the Adams Hotel) has been emptied of tenants and is being converted to 50 apartments. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/scene/down...278ac5084.html

----------


## Architect2010

> One of Tulsa's greatest buildings is being renovated. The classic Adams Building (formerly the Adams Hotel) has been emptied of tenants and is being converted to 50 apartments. 
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/scene/down...278ac5084.html


What stunning detail! She's a beaut. Congrats to Tulsa on another historic renovation of an Art Deco midrise.

----------


## Swake

> Here are some renderings of the final design for this project that was presented to the PAC trust yesterday by the developer and Reasors. Reasors is now fully on board with opening a 32,000 square feet downtown location as part of this project. The PAC trust still has to vote to approve the design. This design includes 240 apartments in a 12 story building and a garage with more than 600 parking spaces with 300 of them available for PAC events. If the PAC trust approves the project the plan will then go to the city council to ask for TIF funding. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...0460705f0.html


The project, now called "The Annex" got final approval today. Once the city approves a TIF construction is slated to start next summer.
http://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagela...d3dd89395.html

----------


## Swake

> Bomasada Groups new apartments on Riverside are now called The Cosmopolitan. It will include 280 apartments with structured parking at Riverside and Denver Ave. The project is going before the planning commission next week.


This project is now under construction. Here's current rendering

----------


## Urbanized

Nice!

----------


## BG918

This will really improve the 2nd St corridor especially once Santa Fe Square goes up east of Elgin.  Fingers crossed Reasor's is able to work out a deal for an urban store here, that would indeed be a game changer for downtown.

----------


## warreng88

'We’re incredibly excited': Proposed Jenks outlet mall sign says stores to open in 2020  

The development would be south of the Creek Turnpike near aquarium 

By Rhett Morgan Tulsa World 

Jenks Chamber President Josh Driskell said in a statement that “this project will bring construction jobs, retail jobs and tax revenue to the area.” Courtesy John Wyatt

JENKS — After being placed on the back burner for years, plans for an outlet mall in Jenks could be heating up again.

A new sign erected near the site of the proposed Tulsa Premium Outlets, across the Creek Turnpike from the Oklahoma Aquarium, indicates that the 80-retailer mall is coming in 2020. A representative from the Indianapolis-based Simon Property Group couldn’t immediately be reached, and while Jenks officials declined to speak specifically about the project’s timeline, they seemed to acknowledge its viability.

“The Simon team has done a great job of keeping us informed and up to date,” Jenks Mayor Josh Wedman said in a statement. “We have a very good relationship. We’re incredibly excited about this project and what it will mean for Jenks.”

Jenks Chamber President Josh Driskell said in a statement that “this project will bring construction jobs, retail jobs and tax revenue to the area.”

When the Jenks City Council rezoned the land, Simon said it would break ground in 2016 and open in the summer of 2017. But the groundbreaking never happened.

An executive developing a proposed rival outlet mall in the Tulsa area told the Tulsa World in September that a soft retail market had worked to delay his project and the Simon venture. Stephen Coslik is chairman of the Fort Worth, Texas-based Woodmont Co., which is partnering with Cherokee Nation Businesses to bring the Cherokee Outlets to Catoosa.

He couldn’t be immediately reached for comment Tuesday.

Easing anticipated traffic concerns, about $20 million in Creek Turnpike interchange improvements were completed near the proposed Simon project in 2017.

In 2013, municipal voters approved a bond initiative that devoted $7.5 million to develop and upgrade the interchanges at the Creek Turnpike and Jenks intersections. The Oklahoma Turnpike Authority appropriated an additional $10,588,000 to expand the interchange at the Creek Turnpike and Elm Street.

----------


## Jake

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/r...104de6f63.html

Whetting an appetite: Developer plans food hall concept for Greenwood development

By Rhett Morgan Tulsa World  4 hrs ago 

Meal time is a special time for Shaun Bhow.

“From a purely selfish perspective, I want to eat,” he said. “I want to eat great food. When I’m out in other cities, I always think to myself, ‘Why can’t Tulsa have this in terms of different kinds of cuisines?’

“I don’t want to have to leave the state to go get great soup dumplings.”

Bhow is working to satisfy some of the cravings.

He is planning a 11,500-square-foot, micro food hall concept called Greenwood Social in the Bhow family’s newest enterprise on the corner of First Street and Greenwood Avenue. To be located on the ground floor of the mixed-used development 111 Greenwood, formerly called Hartford Crossing, the space is intended to house six to eight independent food vendors.

“We were weighing our options on what would be the right fit in this area,” Bhow said. “I’ve always been passionate about developing spaces and places that people interact with. This was a really unique opportunity for us to do something for ourselves on the ground floor.

“This will perfectly suit a big demand for high quality, chef-driven, fast-casual options.”

He and his father, Neal Bhow, are developing 111 Greenwood, as well as the roughly $7 million refurbishing of the next-door Hartford Building (110 S. Hartford Ave.) into a 74,000-square-foot office building.

The top four floors of 111 Greenwood will be 55 apartment units ranging from about 565 to 810 square feet, Shaun Bhow said.

The building was recently one of two affordable housing projects to be awarded $500,000 in low-interest loans from the Tulsa Development authority.

Total investment for the five-story development, which could break ground in November and open in early 2020, is about $11 million, with about $2.5 million devoted to Greenwood Social, he said.

“I don’t think everyone has an hour-plus to devote to lunch,” Bhow said. “People shouldn’t have to compromise because they are strapped on time. This will be something to offer to them.

“A large group of co-workers or friends who are indecisive and don’t want to choose one specific type of food, they can all come here and each person can get what they want and still eat together.”

----------


## warreng88

Tulsa’s convention center to get an overhaul

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	May 29, 2018

TULSA – The Cox Business Center is getting a $55 million update, which was part of the city’s Vision 2025 sales tax project list.

The renovations will start July 13, with demolition inside the building. The 24,000-square-foot arena is being removed. With other renovations, there will be 40,000 square feet of newly designed space in the building.

With the extra meeting space, there will be a larger lobby to provide an area for pre-function events. The entrance is being redone, with a grander, all-glass curtain wall, providing a view of the city. Landscaping is being added as well.

“It’s always been a problem that people didn’t know where the entrance is,” said Kerry Painter, general manager. “Now it will be evidently clear.”

Painter said the updates were needed because some annual convention and meeting clients have outgrown the space. If Tulsa didn’t update the center, then those clients would have to find a new location, taking their tourism dollars with them.

Tulsa Convention and Visitors Bureau President Ray Hoyt said those imported tax dollars – meaning money spent by tourists in the city – are important in terms of supporting city services such as police and fire departments.

Other cities are fighting for those imported tax dollars as well. Oklahoma City will break ground on its new convention center on June 15. Smaller cities such as Enid, Edmond, Ardmore, and Broken Arrow are trying to get events as well, though they’re aiming for regional or statewide organizations.

Across the U.S., Lexington, Kentucky is trying to build a convention center. Nashville, Tennessee opened the Music City Center in 2013 and it is slated to get $20 million in upgrades.

Nationally, in 2016, the meetings and conventions industry generated $325 billion in direct spending and $845 billion in business sales, according to a study by the Events Industry Council, the Meetings Mean Business Coalition, and Oxford Economics. From 2009 to 2016, direct spending on meetings increased 23 percent.

Hoyt said his office stays up to date with what’s happening in the meeting and convention industry. It’s taken three years to get to the point where work could start on the Cox Business Center, with one year to get the issue ready for the ballot. The tax was approved in 2016.

“(The update) is about retention and reclaiming current large events,” he said. “As they grow, we don’t want them to grow out. We want them to grow into the space. The world of conventions and conferences is a competitive marketplace.”

The updates are part of the first phase of a larger plan for the entire arena district, he said. Ohio-based MKSK Consultants is working with the city on how to best update the district. The area spans 30 blocks, with Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railroad on the north, Boulder Avenue on the east, and 11th and Seventh streets on the south.

The city is two months into working with the consulting team. It’s a six- to eight-month process.

“This area has a purpose of its own,” he said. “In the long term, we have some county, state, and federal buildings in the area. We want to see what their futures look like and how they can play into that area.”

Painter said people considering having an event at the Cox Business Center should not be dismayed by the construction. The loud demolition work is starting after the center’s largest events. For the next two years, the work will be halted if an event needs to use the space.

“We did stop booking some spaces in advance,” she said. “But we worked around all our annual, larger clients.”

She said having the updates planned has helped some clients not take Tulsa completely off their radars. One event that doesn’t meet annually will be back in 2020. But there’s still the concern of which events will move permanently and not return.

“People are a lot more willing to work their way through one year knowing the updates are coming,” she said.

----------


## Laramie

Goods news that both Tulsa & OKC continue to recognize the impact of the influx of money generated by the convention industry which includes revenue from trade shows and horse related events.

The competitiveness between the state's two largest cities will become more intense once OKC unveils its new convention center around 2020.   Tulsa's Vision 2025 & OKC's MAPS initiatives have enabled both cities to pay for much needed infrastructure to maintain upkeep  and replacement of facilities.   OKC has a pay-as-you build these debt-free facilities upon completion.

 
Great news for Tulsa,  they have done an outstanding job with the Cox Convention Center formerly the Tulsa Civic Assembly Center.

----------


## Eric

This actual development may have already been mentioned, but this is a new announcement of tennents.

Valley National Bank moving headquarters downtown @ Tulsa World




> Valley National Bank and In the Raw are among the tenants set for a new multistory building going up just west of ONEOK Field.
> 
> Groundbreaking at 110 N. Elgin Ave. is set for Friday, and the building is expected to open next year.
> 
> Valley National Banks new downtown branch and executive offices will occupy nearly 22,500 square feet of the 100,000-square-foot, six-story building.
> 
> Each floor will have a terrace with a ballpark view.
> 
> Valley National Bank, which opened in 1982, has locations in Tulsa, Bixby, Catoosa, Collinsville, Ketchum, Langley, Oologah and Owasso. Its main office is now in south Tulsa.
> ...


*PROJECT LOCATION*

----------


## BG918

Delete

----------


## BG918

Another view from ONEOK Field


This apartment project is planned for the lot directly south of the ballpark

----------


## Swake

> Another view from ONEOK Field
> 
> 
> This apartment project is planned for the lot directly south of the ballpark


This hotel is also being built south of the ballpark across the street to the east of those apartments. It's currently topped out and maybe 50% complete?

----------


## dankrutka

^^^
Some great infill apartments are also mostly complete in the former Brady District too. 

A got a tour of the Tulsa development scene from someone in the know and, if everything comes to fruition, the infill in Tulsa's core is really going to transform their downtown area into a much more cohesive, dense, and vibrant area. Most projects I heard about are known, but there are a few that I hadn't heard elsewhere (of course, I could have just missed it).

----------


## Swake

> ^^^
> Some great infill apartments are also mostly complete in the former Brady District too. 
> 
> A got a tour of the Tulsa development scene from someone in the know and, if everything comes to fruition, the infill in Tulsa's core is really going to transform their downtown area into a much more cohesive, dense, and vibrant area. Most projects I heard about are known, but there are a few that I hadn't heard elsewhere (of course, I could have just missed it).


In the area around the ballpark The Valley National Bank building just started construction, that hotel is half built, the apartment complex site is cleared and construction is supposed to start next month. Phase II of The Valley National Bank building project is a multi-use building with residential next door and a parking garage behind that hotel. Phase II of Green Arch is an office building on the other side of Greenwood Ave which is also supposed to start this year. The Oklahoma Pop Museum is due to start construction this fall by The Cain’s. The Archer Lofts are nearing completion over near Main and The Kaiser Foundation has bought another large warehouse building by the IDL for renovation into lofts that should start before long. The Hanson Brothers bought a lot across the street from Prairie  Brewpub where they are going to build their brewery with a bar and recording studio. That will bring the count of breweries/brewpubs in or near downtown to 14. Also, WPX Energy bought the old Spaghetti Warehouse and a warehouse next to that, they haven’t announced plans yet but something is coming there. And that’s just in the Arts District/Greenwood area. These projects will largely complete the northeast side of downtown as there really just isn’t much space left.

----------


## dankrutka

Yep, that's pretty much what I heard, but the only additions I have are that (1) I heard that the Hanson project has grown to be a larger mixed use project and, while disconnected by the highway, (2) there are plans for housing further north on Main Street. There is so much land north of the highway and there is a hope that it will bridge north Tulsa, particularly the black community, with the Arts District.

----------


## Swake

> Yep, that's pretty much what I heard, but the only additions I have are that (1) I heard that the Hanson project has grown to be a larger mixed use project and, while disconnected by the highway, (2) there are plans for housing further north on Main Street. There is so much land north of the highway and there is a hope that it will bridge north Tulsa, particularly the black community, with the Arts District.


A lot of that land is owned/controlled by OSU. And they have been extremely slow in developing it and TDA is now trying to get it back.

----------


## dankrutka

The impression I received was that TDA was already moving forward with plans... maybe that was just optimism talking though...

----------


## Jake

Glad to see Tulsa gaining momentum.

----------


## shavethewhales

New rendering of the Santa Fe office anchor building: http://commercialoklahoma.com/commer...ood-ave-tulsa/

It's now 10-12 stories, but more of a generic cold design with too much emphasis on the parking garage... same old story I guess. On one hand though, it takes out an empty parking lot. On the other, it's perhaps the most prime real estate downtown being across from the blue dome in arguably the most hopping Tulsa entertainment district. Better have some good retail/food spaces on the bottom at least. 


Also, Bob Dylan Archives building plan is taking shape. I don't care for the apparent industrial design, but having the museum will be cool: http://www.tulsaworld.com/scene/arts...2b2cff543.html

----------


## BG918

> New rendering of the Santa Fe office anchor building: http://commercialoklahoma.com/commer...ood-ave-tulsa/
> 
> It's now 10-12 stories, but more of a generic cold design with too much emphasis on the parking garage... same old story I guess. On one hand though, it takes out an empty parking lot. On the other, it's perhaps the most prime real estate downtown being across from the blue dome in arguably the most hopping Tulsa entertainment district. Better have some good retail/food spaces on the bottom at least. 
> 
> 
> Also, Bob Dylan Archives building plan is taking shape. I don't care for the apparent industrial design, but having the museum will be cool: http://www.tulsaworld.com/scene/arts...2b2cff543.html


That rendering shows 1st & Greenwood, isn't the anchor office building at 2nd & Elgin?  Looks like there are two office buildings planned for Santa Fe Square:

----------


## shavethewhales

Yup, it is 1st and Greenwood. I assumed it was 2nd and Elgin when I first saw it. We've been discussing it on the Tulsa forums. 

It's actually a huge upgrade over the initial plans, which was just the corner of a parking garage. Having a bit of height on that side of downtown will be really interesting. Plus the new Hogan HQ is awesome, and the new phase 2 of the greenwood project down the street... it's a neat area and it's going to be a lot better.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Yup, it is 1st and Greenwood. I assumed it was 2nd and Elgin when I first saw it. We've been discussing it on the Tulsa forums. 
> 
> It's actually a huge upgrade over the initial plans, which was just the corner of a parking garage. Having a bit of height on that side of downtown will be really interesting. Plus the new Hogan HQ is awesome, and the new phase 2 of the greenwood project down the street... it's a neat area and it's going to be a lot better.


What Tulsa forums?  I'd like to take a looksie.

----------


## BG918

> Yup, it is 1st and Greenwood. I assumed it was 2nd and Elgin when I first saw it. We've been discussing it on the Tulsa forums. 
> 
> It's actually a huge upgrade over the initial plans, which was just the corner of a parking garage. Having a bit of height on that side of downtown will be really interesting. Plus the new Hogan HQ is awesome, and the new phase 2 of the greenwood project down the street... it's a neat area and it's going to be a lot better.


Planned for Greenwood in addition to this tower:
GreenArch II one block to the north 


Hartford Commons across the street


Existing new projects on Greenwood:
GreenArch apartments at Greenwood & Archer


Hogan Assessments HQ at the opposite corner of 1st & Greenwood


Greenwood Historic District north of Archer

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> What Tulsa forums?  I'd like to take a looksie.


tulsanow.org.  It’s active but not like here.

----------


## HangryHippo

> tulsanow.org.  It’s active but not like here.


Thanks!

----------


## BG918

More renovations coming to the East Village area of downtown along 4th Street to include coworking and retail space.  Part of a larger redevelopment of the former NORDAM property.

----------


## BG918

This is a New Urbanist community  that is in the planning stages for an undeveloped area of northwest Tulsa, about 2 miles from downtown.  Reminds me of Carlton Landing and Wheeler Park.

----------


## BG918

> A lot of that land is owned/controlled by OSU. And they have been extremely slow in developing it and TDA is now trying to get it back.


TDA will be selling a good chunk of this land to private developers as part of an agreement with UCAT signed last week.  Basically everything west of MLK adjacent to Brady Heights and the Arts District will be slated for residential development.  OSU keeps the land around its Greenwood campus and Langston will get the land around its campus north of OSU.

----------


## Laramie

Some interesting new renderings up on the Flaherty & Collins website:




Awesome development for Downtown Tulsa.  Pics from SXSW TulsaNow Forum.

----------


## Swake

> Some interesting new renderings up on the Flaherty & Collins website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome development for Downtown Tulsa.  Pics from SXSW TulsaNow Forum.


This is the project on the Tulsa PAC parking lot that was approved last year.

----------


## Laramie

> This is the project on the Tulsa PAC parking lot that was approved last year.


Thought this was new?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is the project on the Tulsa PAC parking lot that was approved last year.


How many storeys is that? Will this be starting soon?

----------


## Laramie

> How many storeys is that? Will this be starting soon?



*Philtower, Tulsa*
The rendering shows 21 stories. With average apartment floor plates of 10-15 ft it would likely be in the 200-300ft range (the Philtower is 323 ft.)

----------


## Swake

> Thought this was new?


No, it's new image of this project, Reasors pulled out, it looks like they were replaced with a hotel and the residential building went more vertical.


The TIF is approved, we'd all like to know when this will start. And the residential/office sections of Santa Fe Square a block away. 

It's probably mostly about not flooding the market. American Residential's The Edge complex finished recently, Archer Flats just finished this month, Bomasada's The Cosmopolitan is maybe half done, American Residential is supposed to start The View at Greenwood any time now. Those along with all the building conversions into residential adding two more big complexes right now would risk flooding the market and collapsing prices.

The Edge -

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://journalrecord.com/2019/01/08...t-master-plan/

https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/loca...186773802.html

----------


## HOT ROD

looks like an attempt to compete with OKC's convention "district" Core2Shore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/loca...KuWafnqD3UPAcA

----------


## BG918

A few Tulsa downtown and midtown updates not being discussed in other threads like the Tulsa Club Hotel that recently opened, Vast Bank HQ that is under construction across from ONEOK Field and Phase II of the Gathering Place that will include a new pedestrian bridge and children's museum.

Tulsa Performing Arts Center renovation/expansion proposal



The View apartments next to ONEOK Field is under construction


Village Flats under construction in the Pearl District


Davenport Lofts starting construction later this year in the Arts District


Phase II of the West Park residential development just started in Kendall-Whittier near TU


Construction wrapping up on the Cosmopolitan along Riverside



The Knoll at Maple Ridge proposed for 18th & Boston - outdoor dining and retail along the Midland Valley trail that connects to the Gathering Place


New office/retail building under construction across from Utica Square

----------


## warreng88

This is a really good summary of all the Tulsa projects going on. Didn't know most of these were happening:

https://www.tulsaworld.com/business/...f1d07b.html#18

----------


## dankrutka

Thanks for the update. Where is the the Knoll at Maple Ridge proposed for 18th & Boston going exactly? The empty lot behind where the brewery was?

----------


## dankrutka

> This is a really good summary of all the Tulsa projects going on. Didn't know most of these were happening:
> 
> https://www.tulsaworld.com/business/...f1d07b.html#18


Good lord. These projects will continue downtown Tulsa's transformation.

----------


## warreng88

[hr][/hr]


> Thanks for the update. Where is the the Knoll at Maple Ridge proposed for 18th & Boston going exactly? The empty lot behind where the brewery was?


I don't know how to post pics of it, so I will do my best to describe it:

It will be on the north side of E 18th Street, between Boston and Cincinnati. There are telephone poles and a biking/jogging trail. Hope that helps.

----------


## BG918

> [hr][/hr]
> 
> I don't know how to post pics of it, so I will do my best to describe it:
> 
> It will be on the north side of E 18th Street, between Boston and Cincinnati. There are telephone poles and a biking/jogging trail. Hope that helps.


Yep it is currently a gravel parking lot accessed via the alley.  The developer intends to keep a lot of the big trees along the trail with seating areas connected to it, similar to Katy Trail Ice House in Dallas.  The trail connects to the Gathering Place 3/4 mile to the south and will go over the river on a new pedestrian bridge that will start construction later this year:

Looking southwest toward the PSO plant


Looking west from where the city is building a whitewater flume next to the shoreline along the Gathering Place

----------


## shavethewhales

> Good lord. These projects will continue downtown Tulsa's transformation.


Definitely, and it's not even an exhaustive list. Some of those developments have been done for awhile, while others have sprung up. I just noticed that the buildings at ~ 624 E 4th St are under redevelopment. Someone posted a rendering here: http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/index....6990#msg326990 Plus there's another building at 222 S Kenosha Ave that flew under the radar with a redevelopment that extends the East Village more solidly down that street. Just lots of little holes being filled. 

The really transformative projects are the Santa Fe Square and PAC lot, but they seem to be taking forever to get to reality. There is a sign for pre-leasing a new small tower on the N corner of the Santa Fe lot, but no other sign of life. As for the PAC lot, I've heard things are moving on the infrastructure end, but nothing firm about actually seeing progress. 

It seems like there is something proposed for almost every block in the DT area, but the abundance of proposals causes something of a log jam. The new hotels and apartment buildings are built one by one instead of all at once because developers seem to be afraid of flooding the market too quickly. Personally, I think we're ready to step things up.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Why is the Santa Fe Square still held up? I thought that was supposed to start over a year ago. I understand why the grocery store development was held up.

----------


## BG918

> Why is the Santa Fe Square still held up? I thought that was supposed to start over a year ago. I understand why the grocery store development was held up.


It’s a big project that is being done in phases.  The Indigo Hotel was the first phase and opened last fall.  The next phase includes the two office buildings and parking garage.  The final phase is the residential which is being co-developed by ARG which is currently building The View across from ONEOK Field.

----------


## Swake

> This is a really good summary of all the Tulsa projects going on. Didn't know most of these were happening:
> 
> https://www.tulsaworld.com/business/...f1d07b.html#18


A couple of things that aren't on that list are The Bob Dylan Archives which should start construction later this year and The Hanson Brothers Brewery, which has been said to still be a year or two out. The site of the brewery will be the staging area for the Davenport Lofts which has just started construction so the brewery can't start until that building is done. 

So in a couple of years Tulsa's Arts District will have the Woody Guthrie Center, the Bob Dylan Archives and a Hanson mmHops Brewery.

It's a strange world.

----------


## Jake

Mixed-used development coming to the East Village.

https://www.tulsaworld.com/business/...183ff103a.html

----------


## Eric

WPX just announced plans to build headquarters @ 222 N. Detroit. I presume where Spaghetti Warehouse currently sits.

----------


## BG918

> WPX just announced plans to build headquarters @ 222 N. Detroit. I presume where Spaghetti Warehouse currently sits.


Yes it's the full block next to Guthrie Green.  The only rendering I've seen:

----------


## HangryHippo

Some good renderings from News6

https://www.newson6.com/story/407229...lding-downtown

----------


## G.Walker

Only 11 stories, 50% brick, meh...

----------


## Eric

So is this a "gonna happen" thing, or is it like gonna happen like OG&E gonna happen.

----------


## shavethewhales

This is a huge deal. Together with the new Vast Bank HQ almost next door, this represents a ton of corporate level jobs staying and growing in Tulsa. This fills in empty lots and vacant buildings and ties two districts together with the addition of hundreds of new people who will be active in the area every day. I know a lot of younger people who get recruited here will want to get nearby apartments. It's an awesome win for our downtown. 

Feels like some solid momentum for Tulsa really starting to get moving here.

----------


## BG918

Brady & Detroit

----------


## HangryHippo

That is VERY sharp!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

F@ck yeah! Tulsa really needs a taller modern building like Devon in their downtown and I think it would really compliment everything that has been happening there.

----------


## jonny d

Meanwhile, most on here are pissing and moaning about a hotel. I hate the critics of EVERYTHING OKC does. This is a great building, but if it were here, we'd be pissed because it isn't tall enough.

----------


## Sooner.Arch

Honestly, I'm from OKC and I'm very impressed. One thing Tulsa does that i wish OKC would is take notes in the style of architecture when it comes to new builds. This is a great example! Congrats!

----------


## Eric

They built commercial space at ground level of their actual office building. This tiny little thing that is apparently impossible to include in project other than parking garages in parking garage meccas. 

Tulsa doesn't have to look far for an example with Griffin HQ caddy corner from this lot across the street from probably the best small park in the state. 

WPX for the win.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

just heard on the news that they only drill in other states, so the fact they are staying in oklahoma is BIG.  they said they looked hard at Houston, but decided to stay here.  Nice!

It also said the complex will consist of a few buildings between 6-11 floors.  So it sounds like htey could have built higher, but chose not too.  There will also be a green space, and it will be facing the greenwood district.

----------


## Swake

> So is this a "gonna happen" thing, or is it like gonna happen like OG&E gonna happen.


Construction starts now. They already have fencing up and equipment on site for demo and site work.

----------


## Swake

> Honestly, I'm from OKC and I'm very impressed. One thing Tulsa does that i wish OKC would is take notes in the style of architecture when it comes to new builds. This is a great example! Congrats!


Not always. Never forget this monstrosity:

----------


## Jake

> Not always. Never forget this monstrosity:


Yeah I'm ecstatic. But...this is hopefully going to happen as the renders portray it. Right? I'm hoping it won't turn into another sterile stucco hospital looking building like above. I remember when the renderings for that building looked amazing.

----------


## shavethewhales

^I don't see them pulling a switcheroo on us with this one. Construction is basically already started, and these renderings and associated details have been widely publicized. They have to move in by 2022, so there's no time to redesign even if they wanted to.

----------


## Swake

The Spaghetti Warehouse building is now gone.

----------


## BG918

^ That was quick!

In addition to this tower the Arts District also has The View apartments starting later this summer.  6 stories, 198 units across from ONEOK Field at Archer & Elgin


Also planned to start within the next year in the area is the Bob Dylan Archive at Archer & Boston and OK Pop Museum across from Cain’s Ballroom.  GKFF is also planning more residential development on Boulder.

----------


## gopokes88

Good for Tulsa. WPX is their largest E&P by market cap and has acreage in the two best shale plays (Permian and bakken), big win to keep them.

----------


## shavethewhales

Here's a few updated shots from my walks around DT:

Vast Bank HQ/Block 44:
ohhm2rC.jpg

Davenport Condo Tower:
twIraCw.jpg

Western Supply Mixed-Use Project:
kLG0gMN.jpg

Otasco Retail/Rooftop Bar:
i3uCHdM.jpg

WPX HQ:
EKaIMtV.jpg

----------


## BG918

Last time I was downtown it looked like The View (6 story apartments) across from ONEOK Field was getting ready to start construction as well.  That would be two 6 story buildings next to the ballpark, the 11 story WPX building and 8 story Davenport Lofts under construction in a four block radius.  Are there any other renderings of the Western Supply mixed-use project?

There is also a proposed 5 story office building (GreenArch II) on Greenwood but I'm not sure of its current status.  Nearby it looked like 111 Greenwood (4 story apartments) is also getting started.  

Really looking forward to seeing the Bob Dylan Archive get moving sometime early next year, and the office building portion of Santa Fe Square.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Vast building has a nice tenant list.  The French hen, an stablished fine dining south Tulsa staple, will be moving in.

----------


## BG918

The View is officially starting construction September 30.  6 stories, 198 units that will bookend the south side of the ballpark.

----------


## Teo9969

> Brady & Detroit


This is the exact kind of building I would love to see fill up Midtown from 4th to 8th, Broadway to Shartel, and the Strawberry fields area. These are the kinds of buildings that make a city feel bigger because it's not so large scale that you can't relate to it, but it's still really impressive when you come up next to it. 

Great get for Tulsa!

----------


## HangryHippo

> This is the exact kind of building I would love to see fill up Midtown from 4th to 8th, Broadway to Shartel, and the Strawberry fields area. These are the kinds of buildings that make a city feel bigger because it's not so large scale that you can't relate to it, but it's still really impressive when you come up next to it. 
> 
> Great get for Tulsa!


From your lips to Gods ears! Its a gorgeous project.

----------


## BG918

WPX had its official groundbreaking today even though site work has already started https://www.tulsaworld.com/business/...13f288bcc.html

----------


## shavethewhales

Ground has been broken on four major projects in the last week or so: WPX HQ, OKPOP museum, Gilcrease Expressway, and The View (new apartments). There have been some historic building renovations that have quietly gotten started recently too. The fancy Davenport tower is starting to be noticeable as well. Lots of new housing coming to downtown.

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

I posted these pictures on TulsaNow and Skyscraperpage and figured I'd post here as well.  I took these pics on the morning of Labor Day.  

Newly renovated building at 3rd and Kenosha.  Not sure if there is a tenant lined out for this or not.


Former KOTV building.


Back side of the new Hotel Indigo.


Here are several of the Vast Bank building.










The Flats on Archer.




Holiday Inn Express


And here's a few of the Cosmopolitan Apartments at Denver and Riverside.

----------


## Pete

^

Very nice!

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## BG918

Yesterday a master plan was released for improving and expanding the Turkey Mountain Urban Wilderness Area.  Plans call for additional trails in forested areas to the south and west, additional trailheads with parking lots and trail rehabilitation.  If you've been to Turkey you know how bad the erosion is on some of the trails.  There is also a pedestrian bridge proposed to connect to the east bank trails.

----------


## dankrutka

Great pictures! Great things are happening in Tulsas core and theres still potential for so much more, partly because of how poor the planning was  in the past. My only complaint is the entrance to Hotel Indigo, which is terribly designed for a suburban area.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Any timeline on that? Hopefully that happens.

----------


## Swake

New mural in the East Village

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Mixed-use development along with Route 66 Museum being eyed in Tulsa:

 The citys plan to build a Route 66 interpretive center and commercial complex across from Cyrus Avery Plaza could be changing  and in a big way.

Nick Doctor, chief of community development and policy for the city, said Thursday that the city is considering entering into a public-private partnership to construct a Route 66 museum on five acres near the Mother Road Market at 11th Street and Lewis Avenue as part of a larger mixed-use development.

- https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/city...887e766e8.html

----------


## shavethewhales

Here's a couple shots from last Friday: 

Davenport is about halfway to full height at this point:


Otasco is really starting to take shape:


Elsewhere downtown:
111 Greenwood (smaller 4 story office building) is off the ground, but still finishing up first floor. 

There's a new piano bar coming next to Andolini's Pizza. 

Ripley's sports bar is almost done. 

DGX (dollar general urban convenience store) just had their soft opening, and apparently they carry a lot of produce and quick meal stuff, so it fills in a bit of the grocery need for downtown. 

WPX headquarters is currently a giant pit in the ground, but construction is progressing rapidly. 

The new OKPOP museum hasn't really started yet, probably waiting on Davenport to get out of the way. 

The VAST bank HQ is just about done and ready for move-in. 

Haven't gone by the Western Supply site in awhile, but didn't look like anything has gotten off the ground there yet. I still haven't even seen final renderings for that mystery project. I know there are several other affordable housing projects going on in older buildings in the heart of downtown, plus GKFF is busy with a bunch of other projects, so perhaps they are pumping the breaks on this one for the time being.

----------


## Swake

111 Greenwood is actually apartments with retail on the first floor

Some other projects:
The View at Greenwood is now under construction
The Adams Building and Reunion Building's conversion to lofts continue
The Convention Center's rebuild of the old arena into more convention space with a new two story glass entrance area is under construction
The Sooner Federal Building's conversion into a Hyatt Place is ongoing as well.

----------


## HangryHippo

Are there pictures of these developments anywhere?

----------


## dankrutka

Which ones do you want? I'll be in Tulsa for a few days and I can try to snap any requests.

----------


## Swake

111 Greenwood


The View at Greenwood


The Adams Building


Reunion Building


The Convention Center construction


The Sooner Federal Building/Hyatt Place

----------


## BG918

Western Supply is a mixed-use project being developed by GKFF at Cameron & Boulder in the Arts District

----------


## Jake

SO much going on in the Arts District. Very exciting!

----------


## Laramie

Davenport Urban Lofts, Tulsa
Appears to have 8 stories with 9 to possibly 10 levels.   Gives off a spectacular   glow before sunrise.  Construction has started as the building has topped off (below).

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Center of the Universe Bridge set to undergo a nice renovation.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/ce...me-top-story-1

----------


## Teo9969

WPX still going to happen if merger goes through? That building is substantial and beautiful - would be a shame to see it go away because of the merger.

----------


## BG918

> WPX still going to happen if merger goes through? That building is substantial and beautiful - would be a shame to see it go away because of the merger.


They are already four floors up with the 5th being formed on the south side.  Doubtful they would change anything drastically but you never know.  

From a couple weeks ago:

----------


## Teo9969

Who are the best prospects to fill the building now?

----------


## BG918

> Who are the best prospects to fill the building now?


This was from a recent Tulsa World article:



> "There are a number of possibilities, all of which would be mere speculation at this point, including a sale of the building or leasing office space to other tenants," the letter read. "We’ve already received numerous unsolicited expressions of interest for leasing since the project began."


For Tulsa’s sake hopefully companies not involved in oil & gas.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This really isn’t a big deal for tulsa, IMO. I’m not involved with the OG industry but from what I read it seems this is actually good for Tulsa as it ensures Devon will remain in Oklahoma and a stronger state means a stronger Tulsa. I bet Tulsa will fill this space up very quickly.

----------


## BG918

> This really isn’t a big deal for tulsa, IMO. I’m not involved with the OG industry but from what I read it seems this is actually good for Tulsa as it ensures Devon will remain in Oklahoma and a stronger state means a stronger Tulsa. I bet Tulsa will fill this space up very quickly.


If the building was opening soon I’d be more worried.  But it won’t be completed until early 2022 so hopefully by then the office market will be somewhat normal and this helps attract companies to Tulsa.

----------


## Teo9969

Wow I didn't realize it was already well under construction. I'd assume that building is done within 18 months given where it's already at. Surely they won't have any problem renting out if it's already built. Selling it will be another proposition, especially with relatively few R.E. companies likely to be in good shape in the short to medium term.

----------


## gopokes88

It’ll sell quick. Devon will sell it (probably at a loss) just to get it off the books.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Wow I didn't realize it was already well under construction. I'd assume that building is done within 18 months given where it's already at. Surely they won't have any problem renting out if it's already built. Selling it will be another proposition, especially with relatively few R.E. companies likely to be in good shape in the short to medium term.


History repeating itself. Part deux.

Michael Overall: As history repeats itself, downtown Tulsa wonders what will happen to an unfinished building | Local News | tulsaworld.com
https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/mi...943059e60.html

----------


## shavethewhales

Never the less, the WPX tower continues moving upwards at the moment. They are currently on the fourth floor setting up for another column jump as of this weekend. 

I am sporadic in my photo taking, but here are a few more from recent weeks:
ni0kfrs.jpg
The OKPOP museum from a few weeks ago. They now have a bunch of the steel structure added on as well. It's quite impressive. 

rMie6IP.jpg
111 Greenwood. This is also from a few weeks ago. It's pretty close to being finished now. Apartments on top, retail space on the ground floor. 

PJ3L1Wc.jpg
The Davenport is finishing up brickwork on the exterior. Photo also from a few weeks ago. Pretty sure this is most of the scaffolding in the Tulsa area being used at once. 

XNfH8SH.jpg
21 North Greenwood going vertical. Photo from this weekend. 

7cmyWiG.jpg
The View apartments. Photo from this weekend. Right across from the downtown ball park. This is a huge complex with a parking garage on the backend.

----------


## BG918

Recent photo of the four tower cranes up downtown.  Crazy that with all the new development there are empty lots just to the north in Brady Heights, seems like a great place for more residential density literally right next to one of the most vibrant urban districts in the city.  I guess it's somewhat similar to how the area next to Scissortail Park in OKC was neglected for so many years and is now seeing a rebirth, this area will be one to watch over the next decade.

----------


## BG918

Fall colors and current progress at WPX

----------


## BoulderSooner

great picture

----------


## shavethewhales

uXJvohC.jpg
OKPOP MUSEUM

HXGn1VH.jpg
Davenport

f0D5qa5.jpg
WPX/Devon Building

----------


## Jake

Was down in the Tulsa area this past weekend so I drove around downtown to see the progress of everything and it was a sight to behold. Bike lanes through almost the entirety of 11th street, the progress of the buildings in the Tulsa Arts District, it was all just really cool to see. Nice to see my home city getting great infill. The area around ONEOK Field has really densified.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa’s new county admin building. I gotta say, that signage on the window looks ugly. I hope that isn’t permanent.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/go...home-top-story

----------


## HOT ROD

looks permanent to me.

Interesting read about WTX being acquired by Devon and the impact similar to CITGO being aquired which halted the now OneOK Plaza construction; which was going to become Oklahoma's new tallest at probably 700 feet-ish.

There are many parallels to this in OKC: 
* Leadership square was designed to be 60 stories but was cut in half then two much smaller towers and a connecting mall were built. 
* Oklahoma Tower was supposed to be taller but cut at 33 floors. 
* Devon itself was supposed to be 54 floors but was cut to 50. Onmi was supposed to be taller (750 rooms - equating to 21 floors). 
* Wasn't Penn Square Bank new tower (Valliance) also supposed to be taller than it's current 23 floors?
* Former American Fidelity that became 3 midrise towers instead of one 30-ish floor tower?? 
* Oklahoma Health Center OU Med new patient facility (11 floors [iirc] but stopped 5 short). 

Seems as if Oklahoma (esp City) has a mental complex on completing towers or something. ... Nothing is built to spec (of significant height anyway).

----------


## BG918

WPX will be completed as originally designed at 11 stories

----------


## Pete

> looks permanent to me.
> 
> Interesting read about WTX being acquired by Devon and the impact similar to CITGO being aquired which halted the now OneOK Plaza construction; which was going to become Oklahoma's new tallest at probably 700 feet-ish.
> 
> There are many parallels to this in OKC: 
> * Leadership square was designed to be 60 stories but was cut in half then two much smaller towers and a connecting mall were built. 
> * Oklahoma Tower was supposed to be taller but cut at 33 floors. 
> * Devon itself was supposed to be 54 floors but was cut to 50. Onmi was supposed to be taller (750 rooms - equating to 21 floors). 
> * Wasn't Penn Square Bank new tower (Valliance) also supposed to be taller than it's current 23 floors?
> ...


Virtually everything you state here is completely wrong.

The only valid point is that Devon Tower was slightly reduced, and given the fact it is now half-empty, we should be very happy they built it much taller than they ended up needing and by far the tallest building in the state.

The idea that OKC developers consistently under-deliver is ridiculous and I'm tired of this narrative. It happens every once in a while as it does in every city on the planet.

----------


## Rover

> Virtually everything you state here is completely wrong.
> 
> The only valid point is that Devon Tower was slightly reduced, and given the fact it is now half-empty, we should be very happy they built it much taller than they ended up needing and by far the tallest building in the state.
> 
> The idea that OKC developers consistently under-deliver is ridiculous and I'm tired of this narrative. It happens every once in a while as it does in every city on the planet.


And, even Devons change was due to the decision to move backup data storage off site wasnt it?  Was a prudent move, not a reneging of their commitment or plans.  It was a corporate decision, not a developer one.  This wasnt a spec building done by a developer.

----------


## Laramie

WPX Energy merger with Devon Energy will shift  400 jobs to Oklahoma City.  

Fox 23 Tulsa:  https://www.fox23.com/news/local/tul...ISL3IH4DJ5RO4/

----------


## shavethewhales

The WPX building continues to rise. It is now topped out on the south end, and still rising on the north and middle side. Doesn't look like they'll be decreasing it from what was planned. Sure hope it gets filled up soon...



The OKPOP museum is getting closer!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The Cancer Treatment Center of America is closing the location in Tulsa. Not good for the city or state healthcare. Anyone know why they’re doing this?

https://kfor.com/news/local/cancer-t...fter-30-years/

----------


## BG918

> The Cancer Treatment Center of America is closing the location in Tulsa. Not good for the city or state healthcare. Anyone know why they’re doing this?
> 
> https://kfor.com/news/local/cancer-t...fter-30-years/


CTCA also closed their Philadelphia hospital but that is being taken over by Temple University.  There is speculation OU or another local hospital could do the same with the Tulsa facility.

----------


## shavethewhales

I'm guessing CTCA is a dumpster fire administratively. This really sucks to lose our main stand alone cancer hospital. I do hope OU can take it over, that would be a big win for Tulsa. 

One step forward, one step back.

----------


## Laramie

Maybe one of our state universities will step up to the plate and follow what's happening in Pennsylvania:

*Temple University Hospital and Cancer Treatment Centers of America Sign Asset Purchase Agreement:* https://www.templehealth.org/about/n...asset-purchase

----------


## Bowser214

That's good news!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New distribution center planned near Tulsa’s main airport:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story

----------


## BG918

Cool photo of the fireworks at ONEOK Field with all of the recent projects around it: WPX, Vast Bank and The View - not pictured are GreenArch2 and Davenport Lofts

----------


## shavethewhales

There's so much we need to update on this Tulsa thread. Might try to do a recap later when I have time. 
To get started, here are a few cool recent news bits:

Massive Santa Fe Square project downtown takes another big step forward, will start construction this year on hundreds of apartments, massive parking garage, office tower, retail, etc. https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...b39719566.html

City looking for RFPs for major parcel near downtown with historic building: https://www.publicradiotulsa.org/pos...-site#stream/0

ORU is using their recent basketball limelight to build momentum toward a bunch of campus expansion including a renovation and expansion of their basketball stadium and several new buildings for media arts programs https://tulsaworld.com/sports/colleg...64a1582af.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Please do! Is the Santa Fe Square project still going to have a grocery store? A Whole Foods would kill it there.

----------


## Swake

> Please do! Is the Santa Fe Square project still going to have a grocery store? A Whole Foods would kill it there.


The grocery store was a Reasors but the project is the PAC parking lot site, not Santa Fe Square. That project is also still being worked on.

Santa Fe Square was supposed to have an Alamo Drafthouse, but its unclear if thats still possible with their COVID related financial problems.

----------


## shavethewhales

^The Annex was announced a few years ago and made us all very excited since it includes a ~20 story condo/apt tower, but it is in a holding pattern for the next few years at least. Got to wait until after Santa Fe gets done. There's so much housing coming online in downtown. All the more reason for a grocery store though... https://flco.com/company-properties/the-annex/

Another old tower downtown getting a facelift and being turned into apartments:
https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...b36d42b33.html

The new location for The Brook is a great infill project re-using an existing building. It turned out amazing. There are photos posted on TulsaNow: http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/index....3952#msg333952

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Okay thanks for all the information. Planning to take a Tulsa trip soon and camp up in the NE part of the state as well. I’m excited to see all of the changes.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Are there any renderings for the Santa Fe Square project available? I'm especially interested in the 20 story tower!

----------


## shavethewhales

> Are there any renderings for the Santa Fe Square project available? I'm especially interested in the 20 story tower!


To be clear, Santa Fe is a mixed development covering an entire box. There is a 12 story office tower proposed as part of it. I don't think there are any recent renderings, but this is the most current version of the tower: https://www.commercialexchange.com/p...tulsa-ok-74120

The Annex is the one with the 20 story tower, but we'll see if that ever happens.

----------


## BG918

The Annex is being developed by an out-of-state developer Flaherty & Collins.  They still have the option on the land but are likely still figuring out what type of unit mix will work best and if they can secure a grocery tenant.  With local ownership, designers and contractors we always knew Santa Fe Square would get developed but the energy downturn, WPX leaving downtown and COVID extended the timeline.  Excited to see the new renderings and for that project to start construction later this year.

----------


## shavethewhales

Here is the latest on the former WPX tower. It's a massive building. Really hope they find a company 

The new Black Wall Street museum and a new office building at 21 Greenwood are getting closer to completion. This street was empty not too many years ago, but now it is forming into a nice urban canyon.

This is from a month ago, but the outside hasn't changed that much at the new OKPOP museum.

----------


## HangryHippo

Really appreciate the pictures! That WPX building is going to be awesome.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

St. Francis South 250 million dollar renovation:

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/sa...home-top-story

----------


## shavethewhales

Here's a couple recent shots of some of the major downtown projects that I took yesterday:

The View Apartments:


WPX HQ


They have also started setting up for the Santa Fe Square development that will include another massive apartment block and large parking garage. Eventually there will be a 12 story office tower as well, and hopefully some retail/dining.

----------


## Jake

They've begun construction on the other phase of Santa Fe Square:

https://www.newson6.com/story/60e666...-dome-district

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Mid rise building being converted to a boutique hotel:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story

----------


## dankrutka

> Mid rise building being converted to a boutique hotel:
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story


Oh nice! It really looks abandoned so this is a great outcome.

----------


## shavethewhales

Tulsan on the Tulsanow forums pointed this development out to us. The heart of this development is a historic dairy building (tan). Those are some pretty cool looking infill apartments filling up what is currently an ugly vacant lot AND they are saving an awesome building. This is in the area of 11th and Lewis next to Mother Road Market. There's another large new mixed development happening a few hundred feet away on the NE corner of the intersection that should start soon. This area is turning into an impressive district, and it's right next to the Meadow Gold District, Brewery District, and Pearl District so someday they will grow into each other and create an awesome urban core.

----------


## Laramie

Glad to see Tulsa continue with growth and some potential new projects and developments in line.  

Keep getting the vibe that something big is in T-town's future.  What it is, I'm just not sure.  Why am I getting good vibes?   Seeing the recent Tesla and WPX   'disappointments' usually leads to better things to come.  

Best of Luck, Tulsa.

----------


## shavethewhales

Here are some downtown project updates:

----------


## HangryHippo

Awesome!  Thanks for the pictures.

----------


## dankrutka

Where’s the location of the last picture?

----------


## Swake

> Where’s the location of the last picture?


It's on north Main, in the same block and side of street as The Cain's, just a couple of doors south. The second to last photo, the POP Museum, is right across the street.

----------


## dankrutka

> It's on north Main, in the same block and side of street as The Cain's, just a couple of doors south. The second to last photo, the POP Museum, is right across the street.


Great! Thanks. I really need to get back and check things out. It's great to see Tulsa continue gaining density.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Turkey Mountain Recreational Area is getting some improvements:

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/tu...769e457ab.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Good article on the booming construction in downtown Tulsa:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story

Tulsa is overdue for a skyline update. Hopefully a super tall is announced for the financial district this decade at some point. Good impressions will be made for people passing through the state on I-44.

----------


## BG918

> Good article on the booming construction in downtown Tulsa:
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story
> 
> Tulsa is overdue for a skyline update. Hopefully a super tall is announced for the financial district this decade at some point. Good impressions will be made for people passing through the state on I-44.


Office is likely set for awhile with two new towers currently under construction.  It would have to be either residential or hotel.  I'd rather see more 4-5 story infill in the existing parking lots rather than another tower at least over the next several years.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The 4-5 story infill is going to come no matter what. I don’t understand why that always has to be pitted up against skyscrapers.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A nice boutique hotel slated to break ground in north Tulsa and wrap up around 2023:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story

----------


## dankrutka

> A nice boutique hotel slated to break ground in north Tulsa and wrap up around 2023:
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story


Oh wow! This is great for North Tulsa. Naming it after J.B. Stradford is icing on top.

----------


## ComeOnBenjals!

PAC approves sale of adjacent parking lot... going to be mixed use apartments, hotel, retail, and grocery store. Not going to be the massive tower as some speculated, however this is a huge development for Tulsa. Downtown population has been booming, a grocery store will solidify that for years to come.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/pa...47487af9a.html

----------


## shavethewhales

This means that two full blocks of downtown tulsa will be under construction with mixed use developments. Two giant surface parking areas turning into mid-rise buildings full of apartments, offices, hotel, and retail. Massive, massive jump for our downtown. When these projects are finished in a couple years downtown will truly be vibrant again. There are still plenty of empty lots to fill, but this is critical mass at this point. 

There's been a ton of new apartments added downtown in recent years and several more projects ongoing. At this rate, one project leads to the next and I am truly excited to see what comes after this.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Oh wow! This is great for North Tulsa. Naming it after J.B. Stradford is icing on top.


Very nice and informative article too. I was only briefly taught about the tragedies that happened in Tulsa but nothing in depth so it is interesting to learn more about it. I need to watch a documentary on the issue. Very happy to see more investments being made here.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

Tulsa is getting a 2nd Costco - Apparently up north by the airport. An odd location in my opinion; if they wanted the owasso market then just build it there. 

https://www.fox23.com/news/local/tul...NZPBC5XU6PBVQ/

----------


## BG918

> Tulsa is getting a 2nd Costco - Apparently up north by the airport. An odd location in my opinion; if they wanted the owasso market then just build it there. 
> 
> https://www.fox23.com/news/local/tul...NZPBC5XU6PBVQ/


It’s within Tulsa city limits so will likely pull from central Tulsa and northern suburbs like Owasso, Collinsvillle and Claremore

----------


## BG918

> PAC approves sale of adjacent parking lot... going to be mixed use apartments, hotel, retail, and grocery store. Not going to be the massive tower as some speculated, however this is a huge development for Tulsa. Downtown population has been booming, a grocery store will solidify that for years to come.
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/pa...47487af9a.html


Another rendering from the 2nd & Detroit intersection.  Parking will be located underneath the grocery store

----------


## Bowser214

I love that!

----------


## shavethewhales

Another construction crane going up in Tulsa, this time at the Santa Fe Square development. There will be another on the other side of this development as well. With The Annex kicking off next year, there will be a handful of cranes around downtown for some time. 

I need to run around again get a full update of what has been completed in the past year for this forum. So many projects that would have gotten us tremendously excited a few years ago have wrapped up with little fan fare.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

Downtown today and all I can say is WOW. The former WPX building is coming together great. May be my new favorite building downtown. Has such an amazing presence. 

AC0813-FE-3-FF1-4-F9-C-903-A-1-D6370-C33-B66.jpg

----------


## HOT ROD

congratulation on the supermarket for DTT. 

I for the life of me can't understand why this is so difficult for Downtown OKC - isn't there more people/residents there? yet getting an urban (or any) supermarket seems like such a long reach. ...

----------


## BG918

> Another construction crane going up in Tulsa, this time at the Santa Fe Square development. There will be another on the other side of this development as well. With The Annex kicking off next year, there will be a handful of cranes around downtown for some time. 
> 
> I need to run around again get a full update of what has been completed in the past year for this forum. So many projects that would have gotten us tremendously excited a few years ago have wrapped up with little fan fare.


The residential portion of Santa Fe Square will start construction next summer.  There will be two brick-clad four story buildings with apartments over a large amount of retail/restaurant space surrounding a plaza on 2nd St.  The parking for the office tower, apartments and retail will be in the new garage under construction at 1st & Greenwood.  New renderings will be released soon.

----------


## shavethewhales

It's a far cry from what was originally proposed for the block in terms of apartments and retail amenities, but I guess we should be glad we are getting "something". The retail under the apartments will be the biggest game changer in this area. Finally some cohesion between the McNellies block and the rest of the Bluedome rather than having a parking crater in the middle of it all. The parking garage will be useful, and the office tower on top of that will at least make the area look more dense and maybe provide even more foot traffic during the day. 

The WPX building is indeed awesome. Just a massive building that would have been a tremendous corporate HQ. What a waste to chop it up into suite office space.

----------


## shavethewhales

Former WPX HQ, now just a massive spec office tower. 


The OKPOP museum is nearing completion. 


21 Greenwood (Greenarch phase 2)



This is a twelve story parking garage/office tower going up on Santa Fe Square.

----------


## Laramie

Good looking building.



Glad to see that progress was completed on this project.  A great addition to DT Tulsa.

----------


## ComeOnBenjals!

$60 Million Development near Mother Road Market (11th and Lewis).  One of a few larger mixed use projects in the mix for this area. Should turn into a neighborhood that can compare with Cherry St and Brookside eventually.

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...=home-breaking



Really like the quote about creating a neighborhood with walking at the forefront.

"We want there to be walk-ability. We want more people in a dense area in a hub where you can have commercial offerings and public space and where you can co-mingle with the neighbors and really kind of create a neighborhood experience."

"Community spaces will include 11,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space, a central neighborhood gathering space complete with trees, native plantings and festive lighting, planned public art and added lighting and security for the area."

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

> $60 Million Development near Mother Road Market (11th and Lewis).  One of a few larger mixed use projects in the mix for this area. Should turn into a neighborhood that can compare with Cherry St and Brookside eventually.
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...=home-breaking
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the quote about creating a neighborhood with walking at the forefront.
> 
> "We want there to be walk-ability. We want more people in a dense area in a hub where you can have commercial offerings and public space and where you can co-mingle with the neighbors and really kind of create a neighborhood experience."
> ...


Shoutout to the lobeck-Taylor foundation for making 11th and Lewis a desired destination.

----------


## BG918

> Shoutout to the lobeck-Taylor foundation for making 11th and Lewis a desired destination.


Not long ago 11th & Lewis was a sketchy area.  Great to see the transformation there and also along 11th closer to downtown.  Hopefully this leads to more redevelopment just to the east by TU, that stretch has a lot of potential to be a Campus Corner type area.  Same for extending the Kendall-Whittier Square area further south along Lewis where TU plans to build a new Cyber District.

----------


## shavethewhales

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...me-top-story-1

The PAC lot project is moving forward. Sounds like construction could start as early as this summer. Another giant empty surface lot covered up in mixed use development. As has been mentioned, Santa Fe Square is also underway and the apartment portion of that should be starting around the same time. Lots of empty space suddenly being filled.

----------


## Swake

New mixed use project in Brookside on the SE corner of 36th and Peoria where Brookside Baptist Church is now.

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...me-top-story-1

----------


## Swake

Here's another Brookside project that I haven't seen here. This is planned for the SE corner of 31st and Peoria, six blocks north of the previous project. I'm posting an image of the plan they came out with a year ago, but this project is back to being redesigned as the developers got big pushback from the neighbors and are going to rework the plan to make it more palatable to the area residents.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I love it. I just wish Tulsa would get more skyscrapers. A super tall or two would be nice. This is good infill. They need to find some money to redo the streets downtown.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> New mixed use project in Brookside on the SE corner of 36th and Peoria where Brookside Baptist Church is now.
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...me-top-story-1


Thats a cool building theyre tearing down. They should have incorporated it into the project and built subterranean parking structures. Shame thats getting torn down.

----------


## shavethewhales

^Nah, the existing church was fairly nondescript. There was a cool small tower with a bit of interesting stonework above the door, but compared to the good this project will do that is a small sacrifice. 

The other Brookside project mentioned above is completely dead. When it resurfaces in a few years, it will probably just be some townhouses or something. Unfortunate, but an expected result considering that lot is on the edge of what is considered the district and closer to the nicer houses.

----------


## BG918

> ^Nah, the existing church was fairly nondescript. There was a cool small tower with a bit of interesting stonework above the door, but compared to the good this project will do that is a small sacrifice. 
> 
> The other Brookside project mentioned above is completely dead. When it resurfaces in a few years, it will probably just be some townhouses or something. Unfortunate, but an expected result considering that lot is on the edge of what is considered the district and closer to the nicer houses.


I imagine that site at 31st & Peoria will be smaller-scale medium-density residential like the pocket neighborhoods directly to the east.  That's fine with me, concentrate the density in existing areas like at 36th & Peoria.  

There is also the eventual redevelopment of the Crow Creek Apartments, also known as Gathering Place Phase III.  Plans are still pretty conceptual but from what I've heard it will be mixed-use apartments with retail that fronts Crow Creek with a path connecting directly to Brookside along the creek.  So it should really tie together the Gathering Place, pedestrian bridge and Discovery Lab into the Brookside district.

----------


## Swake

> I imagine that site at 31st & Peoria will be smaller-scale medium-density residential like the pocket neighborhoods directly to the east.  That's fine with me, concentrate the density in existing areas like at 36th & Peoria.  
> 
> There is also the eventual redevelopment of the Crow Creek Apartments, also known as Gathering Place Phase III.  Plans are still pretty conceptual but from what I've heard it will be mixed-use apartments with retail that fronts Crow Creek with a path connecting directly to Brookside along the creek.  So it should really tie together the Gathering Place, pedestrian bridge and Discovery Lab into the Brookside district.


Phase II of the Gathering Place, the $52 million Discovery Lab children's science center opens this month.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New speakeasy style bar opening in Greenwood District:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...home-top-story

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Seattle based emissions control tech firm moving their HQ to Tulsa:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...0fab56247.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Center of the Universe Park to undergo nearly 8 million dollar renovation:

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/po...=home-breaking

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Brookshire Grocery Co. out of Texas closes on the sale of Reasor’s. 

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...10a3499ea.html

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

BOK tower downtown to get a QuikTrip, rib crib, and few other spots. First non-gas QT in Tulsa that I am aware of. However, this place won’t have access from the sidewalks - you have to walk in and go down an escalator to the area. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/tulsawo...73620.amp.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This was posted in the OKC economic development thread but there is reportedly another massive electric vehicle battery plant considering the Tulsa metro. Tesla is scouting several new battery plants and Im sure Rivian is as well. GM and Ford are going to need new battery plants as well. This could be huge. Hopefully this happens.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/state-an...d51a330de.html

----------


## shavethewhales

Here's a couple recent shots I took of projects downtown. The first is the new Santa Fe Square tower, which is a twelve story development that will also have a bunch of 4-story apartment/retail buildings around the base to fill up the rest of what was once a giant empty lot in the middle of the blue dome district. The second is The View, a large new apartment complex next to the downtown ballpark that is almost complete.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

Promenade Mall is an eyesore in an otherwise good part of town. This project should get approved and would be a great use of space!

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/tu...ff97e47b5.html

----------


## T. Jamison

Growing up, my grandmother took me school clothes shopping exclusively at Promenade Mall. Not once would she take me to Woodland Hills. Going to the Promenade was a big deal for me growing up and I have so many cherished memories from that place. My (now) wife and I went to Dillard's in Promenade to get her shoes for our wedding in November, and we walked through the whole mall for the first time in maybe 10 years. It was a pretty depressing experience to say the least. I have no idea how a single retailer survives there. The entire second level was vacant, most of the kiosks were empty, no food court, and the most active place we saw was a children's play area. 

All of that to say, I truly hope this works and breathes new life into the place because it means a lot to me. Seems like a pretty stellar idea imo.

----------


## BG918

This is a positive development for Promenade but long term I think they need to tear down the mostly unused parts save for the (potential) ice rink and Dillards and redevelop as mixed-use residential.  Look at Belmar in Lakewood, CO how they transformed a previously dead mall.

----------


## BG918

This is a positive development for Promenade but long term I think they need to tear down the mostly unused parts save for the (potential) ice rink and Dillards and redevelop as mixed-use residential.  Look at Belmar in Lakewood, CO how they transformed a previously dead mall.

----------


## Laramie

*This 42 story tower development is being proposed for north Tulsa.*

Check it out on the Tulsa Now forum:  http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/index....pic=21006.1980

----------


## Jake

Would love to see it but I have serious doubts that's what the final tower will look like when it's all said and done. If they are even selected.

Hope I’m wrong, I usually am lol

----------


## BG918

> Would love to see it but I have serious doubts that's what the final tower will look like when it's all said and done. If they are even selected.
> 
> Hope Im wrong, I usually am lol


I hope they can save the Evans Fintube building and repurpose it into a commercial space or market hall

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is pretty cool, basically a Carvana type setup but for classic cars:




> and build a Route 66 mixed-use development on two acres of city-owned land at the intersection of Southwest Boulevard and Riverside Drive.
> 
> If that sounds vaguely familiar, it’s because the city has been here before. In 2015, then-Mayor Dewey Bartlett announced that the Route 66 Alliance would build a $19.5 million Route 66 interpretive center on the site.
> 
> The Route 66 Experience never got off the ground due to a lack of funding. And after flirting briefly with building the project near 11th Street and Lewis Avenue, the city last year went looking for new development proposals that could be constructed at the original site along the Arkansas River, across the street from Cyrus Avery Centennial Plaza.


https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/mu...3c4cc5203.html

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

> This is pretty cool, basically a Carvana type setup but for classic cars:
> 
> 
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/mu...3c4cc5203.html


Heck I'm not Route 66 fan, but id go rent one of those if they have a nice selection. Cool idea.

----------


## ComeOnBenjals!

Very unique idea.. I think it will be a success. I'm hoping there are continued efforts to increase the attractiveness of 11th st (old Route 66). There's been a lot of money poured into it, but it could still use some beautification.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

Glad they picked this group and not the Dallas guys with their soccer stadium. 

https://tulsaworld.com/news/city-sel...edium=news_tab

----------


## Jake

Some good infill replacing a surface lot: 

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...1228529b1.html

----------


## HangryHippo

> Some good infill replacing a surface lot: 
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...1228529b1.html


This looks great. And Pivot does good work.

----------


## Pete

^

This galls me a bit.

The Pivot guys were working with Arrive Hotels for the spot next to Elk Valley Brewery which will now be an office building.

The story mentions Chris Pardo as the designer for the hotel, which almost certainly means it will be an Arrive.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Nice TW article summarizing the developments in downtown: https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/ph...7611b2e.html#1

----------


## ChrisHayes

Wow, I didn't know there was so much going on in Tulsa. Imagine what it would be like if they were growing like OKC is.

----------


## HangryHippo

> ^
> 
> This galls me a bit.
> 
> The Pivot guys were working with Arrive Hotels for the spot next to Elk Valley Brewery which will now be an office building.
> 
> The story mentions Chris Pardo as the designer for the hotel, which almost certainly means it will be an Arrive.


Why the switch? Any idea what happened?

----------


## Laramie

Good looking development infill projects being proposed and under construction in Tulsa.  Kudos, to Tulsa, you're looking great.

----------


## shavethewhales

> Wow, I didn't know there was so much going on in Tulsa. Imagine what it would be like if they were growing like OKC is.


We are growing pretty rapidly. OKC is definitely going faster with much more critical mass, but stuff is going up everywhere in Tulsa right now. This is like the 3rd or 4th major residential complex in the downtown area to be announced recently that hasn't broken ground yet. 

There's a 12 story (well, 6 office floors and 6 parking levels) office tower being topped off right now in the blue dome, a major 11 story office tower just being completed in the arts district (former WPX HQ), and then they'll break ground soon on a large apartment building in the blue dome next to the new tower, then a huge new infil lot development that will include a hotel, grocery store, and apartment building in the heart of downtown, and then there's the new 42 story tower plus other things that was announced as part of a RFP process just to the north of downtown that the city is backing. Also don't forget the new car vending machine/hotel/apartment thing on the southside of downtown. 

And all that is just in the downtown area. Elsewhere across the metro there are new housing projects going up as fast as they can construct them. Finding labor and materials is basically the only thing hindering our growth rate. I work as a civil engineer in the land development industry and my small office is working on three neighborhood developments ourselves locally. Even outer boroughs like Sapulpa are expanding quickly with tons of new downtown stuff. 


But getting back to that new complex that was just announced: wow, what a contrast. The Arrive hotel is beautiful and fits the character of the area so well. The garage is sorely needed and the lower levels look cool. The apartments look like crap. It's like they got to the apartments and ran out of time and went with some god awful 80's concept. I hope that design doesn't stick, but everything else does.

----------


## chssooner

I am guessing that the Arrive Hotel in Tulsa will go the exact same way as the OKC Arrive Hotel.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New $38 million dollar psychiatric hospital for downtown Tulsa:




> The Tulsa Center for Behavioral Health is just one step away from securing $38 million needed for its new 106-bed mental hospital in downtown Tulsa.
> 
> The Oklahoma Legislature’s Joint Committee on Pandemic Relief Funding this week gave its final blessing to the proposal to fund additional patient capacity and expanded behavioral health and internal medicine services at an already in-process new hospital.
> 
> It is but one of a slate of project proposals seeking some of Oklahoma’s $1.8 billion share of the $1.9 trillion federal economic stimulus bill called the American Rescue Plan Act of 2021. Committee-approved project proposals will go before the full Legislature during a special session, which is expected to reconvene in late September.


- https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/tu...f164e0469.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Lots of various infrastructure improvements proposed to facilitate the growth of the Tulsa metropolis eastward:

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/go...99876c999.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Good news for Tulsa:




> Four communities will share $180 million in federal grants to revitalize public housing and the surrounding neighborhoods, the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development announced Monday. 
> 
> This year’s recipients of the department’s Choice Neighborhood Implementation Grants are Tulsa, Oklahoma ($50 million); Omaha, Nebraska ($50 million); Knoxville, Tennessee ($40 million); and Durham, North Carolina ($40 million).


- https://www.route-fifty.com/manageme...rogram/377360/

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

The Devon/WPX building ribbon cutting is today.


https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...9cd09d88a.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Lots of construction happening in North Tulsa including a new Costco store:




> Developments looming large in and near north Tulsa
> 
> Dump trucks, cement mixers and excavators are among the heavy machines that have been crawling around two massive economic developments underway in and near north Tulsa.
> 
> A Costco warehouse is going up at the northeast corner of 46th Street North and U.S. 169, and Tulasi Commerce Park is being built at the northeast of Whirlpool Drive and East 76th Street North.
> 
> The one-story, 196,958-square-foot Costco, which will have distribution capacity, will be the company’s second site in Tulsa, joining the store that opened in 2016 at 10220 S. Memorial Drive.
> 
> “Costco’s decision to place a second store in Tulsa is an indication of solid retail confidence in our community,” said Michelle Barnett, senior vice president of economic and workforce development of PartnerTulsa, the city’s economic development organization.
> ...


- more here: https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...f9dfbde0f.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa city council voted to redevelop the Woodland Hills mall:

https://okcfox.com/news/local/tulsa-...-with-scheels#

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

Not sure if it goes here, but recently Helmerich & Payne announced they are moving their 375 employees from Boulder tower to the new WPX building. 

From the article

"the company will occupy about 80,000 square feet on the fifth, 10th and 11th floors. H&P also will have signage at the top of the building."

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/he...9a9548338.html

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Not sure if it goes here, but recently Helmerich & Payne announced they are moving their 375 employees from Boulder tower to the new WPX building. 
> 
> From the article
> 
> "the company will occupy about 80,000 square feet on the fifth, 10th and 11th floors. H&P also will have signage at the top of the building."
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/he...9a9548338.html


good on devon for getting that lease done

----------


## Laramie

Excited for Tulsa.

Together the Tulsa & Oklahoma City metropolitan areas will anchor our state's growth.

----------


## BG918

> Not sure if it goes here, but recently Helmerich & Payne announced they are moving their 375 employees from Boulder tower to the new WPX building. 
> 
> From the article
> 
> "the company will occupy about 80,000 square feet on the fifth, 10th and 11th floors. H&P also will have signage at the top of the building."
> 
> https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/he...9a9548338.html


It will be interesting to see what happens with H&P's current building at 15th & Boulder where they occupied nearly 120k sf.  Once they move out that building will be roughly 56% occupied so a conversion to residential may make sense, especially since the area around it in Riverview is mostly residential.  There are quite a few surface parking lots around it that could also be developed if it was converted to apartments - the building itself has a large parking garage on the north side of the building.

Current H&P HQ - Boulder Tower


Original Skelly Oil building constructed in 1960 - another adjacent tower was constructed in 1980

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

> It will be interesting to see what happens with H&P's current building at 15th & Boulder where they occupied nearly 120k sf.  Once they move out that building will be roughly 56% occupied so a conversion to residential may make sense, especially since the area around it in Riverview is mostly residential.  There are quite a few surface parking lots around it that could also be developed if it was converted to apartments - the building itself has a large parking garage on the north side of the building.
> 
> Current H&P HQ - Boulder Tower
> 
> 
> Original Skelly Oil building constructed in 1960 - another adjacent tower was constructed in 1980


Where are you getting that 56%? Pretty neat. Just curious if there is a tool out there I could use to look up occupancy rate of some buildings. 

And yea, that may make sense. I worked next to it until 2019, and that building felt like it needed some work. Not sure what shape the HP floors are in, but that has to be towards the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to desirable places to move too.

----------


## BG918

56% is based on what they have currently available vs occupied, which is right around 79%, after H&P moves out.  

While the immediate area doesnt have a lot except the Ambassador/Chalkboard you have within walking distance several bars and restaurants  at 18th & Boston, Doubleshot coffee at 17th & Boulder, the riverfront a quarter mile to the south and Cherry Street a half mile to the east.  So I think apartments would work there especially for people who work downtown but want to live closer to midtown.

The Riverview area has one of the highest concentration of apartments in Tulsa but 15th & Boulder has been a dead zone because of Boulder Towers and all of their surface lots.

----------

